# August 2018 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in August 2018.

Goodluck


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello - can I be the first one on here?

I had my transfer yesterday; day 3 Grade 1 8-cell embryo, which was much more than we had hoped for.

I am 45 so I've not got many chances left; there's a lot riding on this one.

I'm looking forward to supporting other ladies on their journey.  I'm particularly interested in hearing what has helped/is helping for more mature ladies.  A few people have said to me, "You could write a book about your experiences". I'm thinking that one day I just might!


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Mochashosh - Congratulations on being PUPO! Can I join you? I'm also 45 and in the 2ww but trying naturally before we go for de IVF. I'm 1DPO today. 
I had a miscarraige last month so going straight back in... 
I know what you mean about running out of chances! Where did you go for your treatment if you don't mind me asking?
2ww is a killer. Writing is a good idea. I got the mindful IVF app and done the 2ww meditation today which helped a bit. I just feel really tired today so 'spose I'd better go with it...
How are you feeling?


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Laquinn

So pleased to see you here.  I felt a bit like Jenny no-mates for a while, although I know there are other ladies who'll join us at the end of the week.

I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage.  I had one on the last go too, and took advice from my GP to have a 3 month break before starting again.  Age isn't on my side so I was a bit resistant, but in retrospect it was probably the right decision for me.  I'm praying for a better outcome for both of us this time.

Fantastic that you have the option of trying naturally.  We don't because my husband's sperm are so bad, which means we have to do ICSI.  We are with the Lister for surgery, but we go to a satellite clinic for drugs, scans and tests.  I won't say which one, because my experience has not been entirely satisfactory, and we're not supposed to post negative feedback here.

Being tired is often a good sign, although the heat probably has a lot to do with it as well.  I'm doing a little research into early pregnancy and nutrition so I can put that in the book, as I'm a nutritional therapist.  I also want to put personal stories (some of the things I've been through are definitely hilarious in retrospect, like the time when we went to the open-air theatre and had to do an injection before the curtain went up right in the middle of a field), and words of wisdom.  I want other ladies like us who are working towards pregnancy later in life, and have had to have some help, to feel they have a friend who understands, because I've found that once the clinic is done with medicine and surgery there is no support at all, and in fact, this is often when it's most needed.

A case in point is that I've been having odd symptoms for the past couple of days but haven't been able to speak to anyone at my clinic.  All the nurses are off for the week.  The consultant was supposed to phone me this morning, but didn't.  I've booked a call with a GP, but it's someone who doesn't know me, so I doubt I'll get much help.  The consultant is now supposed to phone me tomorrow but it's anyone's guess whether he will. Obviously I can't help anyone with their health concerns, but sometimes you also need to hear stories of ladies who've walked the route before.

Anyhow, that's me in a nutshell.  How are things with you?


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Mochashosh - here's hoping this is our month!  

It's good being able to try naturally but the uncertainty is wearing - worried I won't concieve and worried what will happen if I do! I've heard great things about the Lister - great you have a high grade embie on board.

I feel better after getting out for a walk but have Fibromyalgia too so that makes me tired too. I'd love to be a nutritional therapist! Done so much research ttc... That is a hilarious story about the open air theatre!   Great idea for a book. This journey can be so depersonalising. Sorry to hear you're not getting the support you need from your clinic - sometimes you just feel like you're on the fertility industry conveyer belt - but got to try and stay positive! 

I am doing okay - just trying to stay calm and positive and enjoy the sun whilst it lasts


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Laquinn

Fibro is a real bugger; I have a friend who has it.  Have you tried any dietary changes?  They don't work for everyone, but might be worth a go.

Everything is a bit of a farce with my clinic, and if we have to do this again I will go elsewhere.  To be honest, I think we will have to try again, because I don't have a good feeling about this one.

I got hold of a GP yesterday.  She thinks I may have a UTI, so I have to go and give a urine sample today.  My consultant did finally talk to me for all of 1 minute 33 seconds, and said that it's OK to take antibiotics if I have to, but obviously I don't want to unless it's absolutely vital.  Hopefully I'll shake whatever it is by myself.

Definitely enjoy the sunshine.  The days are so beautiful at the moment.  We're going away to Hereford for the weekend; hopefully it will be a bit cooler than here in London.  I've just found out that our B&B room is only accessible by a steep ladder and trapdoor so I'm a little worried.  I'm a big lass at the best of times; what if I get stuck?  Or worse, have a fall.  I may end up sleeping in the car.

Going to have some herbal tea now, then off to the doc to give a sample.  The fun never stops, does it?

Take care and have a lovely day.

xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Mochashosh,

I'm gluten free and trying to eat more veges. I heard vegan was the way to go for Fibro but too extreme for me. I heard paleo was supposed to be good too but I suffer from PMDD in the luteal phase so find going grain-free is really hard - my body needs starch! I feel like I've found quite a good balance at the moment just seeing how my body reacts to stuff. I don't think it likes a lot of dairy but likes full fat yoghurt. 

Hope it has worked for you this time and you don't need to look for a new clinic...  

I got loads of UTIs when my thyroid was playing up and was prescribed pregnancy safe antibiotics in the tww. There is nothing worse than a UTI - especially in this heat!

Hereford sounds nice! Amazing to have actual proper hot weather in Scotland.  I get really edgy about ladders and stuff too in the tww - hope it's all reassuringly safe at the B&B and you can chill. I was worrying that I was getting too hot for it to work out today when I was sat outside a cafe baking away!

The fun certainly dosen't stop - hopefully the universe will give us a break soon!  

xx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi again Laquinn

So now I'm on antibiotics.  They're supposed to be safe for early pregnancy.  Thank goodness I have a really good GP practice.  The doctor I spoke to isn't one I know but she was really helpful, and she's asked my own doctor to phone next week to see how I'm doing.  My handbag looks like a pharmacy!  I have antibiotics, probiotics, progesterone, vitamins and DHA.  For someone who normally takes nothing at all I find it quite stressful to remember everything.  I was also doing inositol, but I might stop that because it's one more thing.

Sounds like you've done some dietary things that work for you, which is great.  I'm always a bit doubtful about veganism; of course it's possible to be a healthy vegan, but it's hard work, and probably not what you need right now. 

I'm not at all hopeful about this cycle.  I've found little streaks of old blood on the toilet paper a couple of times, and the GP says there are traces in my urine, although she says she's not worried about that.

Whereabouts in Scotland are you?  We're heading for the Highlands after my 2WW.  I must say, I can't wait to get out of London.  We went to dinner with some friends tonight.  They are out in Pinner, which is a suburban part of north London, and it was lovely to sit in their garden (we're in a flat with no outside space and it's roasting) and enjoy the sunshine, and get watered by their children with the garden hose.  They have 3 great kids; we love them all very much.

I hope I'm wrong about this cycle.  I've had good signs and bad signs, so it's hard to know what to think.  I should do as my husband says and not think at all, just go with the flow and let the dice fall as they will, but it's easier said than done.

Take very good care, and chat soon.

xxx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Mochashosh

Good to hear you're on the antibiotics and hopefully getting some relief! That is a lot of stuff in your bag! I'm on probitotics too. What were you taking the inositol for?

Yeah - I think your GP is right - the blood will be from your urine infection from the sound of it; that was my experience of UTIs anyway...

I'm in Glasgow but quite often go for a break in the Highlands - a lovely place for a tww! That sounds lovely that you can enjoy time with your friends and their children - DH and I found that quite difficult after our late loss but enjoying it again now.

It's so hard not to obsess! But good if you can as I think your body just does what it does regardless of what you think! 

I'm 3 or 4 days past ovulation according to my app but I had really bad cramping after having an orgasm this morning (sorry tmi!). So started stressing that I'd dislodged an embie! Probably way to early for that... Does your clinic tell you to avoid sex in the tww?

xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Laquinn

I have two very good friends in Glasgow.  One is a Pilates instructor.  We're planning to work together on hosting wellness breaks in the Highlands.  What do you think?  She also runs a great class called Burlexercise which looks so much fun.  Wish I could try it.

I won't be in the Highlands for my 2ww, but afterwards.  So I'll either be having a great first month of pregnancy, or I'll be able to shut myself away and cry where nobody will see.  Either way, it's all good.  Sadly I've got to stop at my mother-in-law on the way and it will be directly after I test.  She's not a bad person at all; I love her, but she's lived a very narrow life and we just don't see things the same way at all, which is hard.

I've started to work on my book, and the things I'm writing are surprising me a bit.  I've also ordered a journal just for fun.  I'm a bit of a journal junkie.

Inositol was advised by Zita West for egg development.  I'm not sure if it's any good for embryos, though.  It also really helped me with blood sugar balance. I can sometimes crave chocolate, and I didn't at all when I was on it, so I may take it regularly going forward.

Yes, my clinic advised me to stay off sex until my first scan, which was hard as my husband kept wanting to jump my bones!  Actually, I have very little interest in sex, but I had a couple of orgasms during early pregnancy last time, and I've heard other ladies experience this too.  I think it may be a good sign, because I've heard it said that it indicates more blood flowing to the uterus.  Who knows?  I'm not sure you can dislodge an embryo with an orgasm; I think they implant it pretty firmly, and it's like trying to remove a sesame seed from a peanut butter sandwich.  

Excited to get out of London tomorrow.  Not so keen on seeing my brother-in-law who is a monster, but very happy to get out of London.


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Mochashosh - Wellness breaks in the Highlands sounds like a go-er!

I hear you on the in-laws front - always a tough one I think. Sometimes I make my MIL laugh and that seems to help but it is kind of her way or the highway!

Yeah - writing can be very theraputic. Love journals too. 

I'm terrified of taking too many supplements and endo told me to keep it simple; so no CoQ10, DHEA or anything like that for me...

Love the seasame seed in a peanut butter sandwich analogy - that's made me feel much better - thank you! 

London must be murder at the moment...


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm so pleased you like the idea of wellness breaks.  I think they're going to be great, I just need people to come!

I was taking 3 supplements in the last 3 months, a Zita West pre-pregnancy multi, inositol powder as advised by Zita and DHA (not DHEA but the fish oil DHA).  I stopped DHA when I started stimming because it can be an anticoagulent, but started again afterwards as it's good for early brain development.  I did try a multi with co-Q10 but the pills were too big for me to swallow and just made me stressed, so that didn't last long.  The probiotic is only for while I'm on the antibiotics, then I'll stop.  Probiotics may be fine, but I've got quite enough to be getting on with, and I really don't want anything more. Frankly, the multi is a pain, but it's useful.  I went on the Natural Medicines Database today and checked that there were no known interactions for anything that I'm taking and no contraindications for pregnancy, and everything's fine.  I'm the sort of nutritional therapist who's very cautious, and generally I'm taking my clients off supplements rather than putting them on.  I do find that the Zita multi suits me as it's got everything I need in one package.  No idea if the DHA is doing anything at all, but maybe it will come into its own if I become pregnant.

London is almost impossible; I can barely move, and a night's solid sleep is a thing of the past.  Good practice for late pregnancy then!

Take care and have a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Zita West multi looks good. I'm on Pregnaplan by Cytoplan - gentle on my stomach. I take extra vit D as instructed by my reproductive immunologist and hydroxychloroquinine for anti-nuclear antibodies. I also take fish oil and the probiotic. I was taking asprin but appear to be allergic to it as I started bruising - but I've to start taking it again if we go for de IVF. 

Happy weekend!

xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey all - hope you don’t mind if I jump on I’m currently 3dp5dt (DE) offical Test day is 2nd August just wanted some others to chat to in same position as me


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello TreezUK and a very big welcome.  Very happy to chat, and congratulations on your very successful transfer.  I'm testing the day after you, but I'm sometimes a bit of a late implanter, so I'm going to test again on Tuesday 6th (it should be Monday 5th but I'm supposed to be leading a children's cookery workshop that day and if it's not the result I want I'm going to find that very hard).

How are you feeling?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Bless you that’s a tough call I don’t envy you having to do that whatever the result as good or bad your minds gonna be else where 

Thank you for the warm welcome I’m feeling okay trying to stay positive but this is my 4th transfer and only 1/3 of worked briefly but was a chemical mc so I am a little apprehensive but just trying to focus on what will be will be and making plans whatever happens , I am feeling okay but crampy and backachy on and off and my tummy is sore from the bruises from injections but apart from that I feel pretty much the same as usual


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Good job, Treez.  It does get emotionally tougher with each transfer, doesn't it? I'm on number 3 and I've been thinking about what to do if it doesn't work this time.  I'm not sure I can face it again, but I will literally have no reason at all to get up in the morning if I stop. I'll certainly change clinic if I'm not successful this time, because they've just repeated the same protocol each time and made no effort to find out what's going on other than saying, "It's your age".

I did the stims in my thigh, or rather I made my husband do it because I'm super-duper needle phobic.  I hardly had any bruising and was very rarely sore, and of course I couldn't see the holes unless I really took the trouble to look. Would it be an option for you to inject in the thigh?

Cramps and backaches are probably a good thing, but I guess we shouldn't read into signs too much as they can mean anything.  

Pop on here when you want to chat; we really do get it.


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Welcome Treez. I remember you from the NewLife thread when I was thinking of going there for de ivf. I ended up booking up for treatment with Zlin in the Czech Republic because they are more sympathetic toward immunes treatment but got a natural bfp last month which sadly ended in miscarraige. So now I'm back in the tww trying naturally. Gonna give it a shot naturally for a few cycles before going for de at Zlin. I'm not usually an early tester but think I'm gonna test on Tuesday (7DPO). But I hate the bfns so might just leave it a while!

Everything crossed this is your cycle   So hard not to symptom spot... But sounds promising  

Good luck with the cookery workshop Mochashosh... Hope you get your bfp to make it easier...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Mochas tosh I understand it’s so hard to know when to stop and when not to we’re still undecided what to do next tbh as these were out last two embies from that batch so we would have to start again if we wanted to gonobce more new donor etc - I love my clinic though they are awesome wouldn’t wanna change. I think the achyness and cramps have been from travelling back from Greece yesterday and the outrageous heat we’ve had here I’m actually glad it’s rained today haha 

Laquinn ah yes I remember you I’m so sorry to hear what you’ve been through and that it sadly ended I hope that you can get some positive outcome soon  I know NL can be funny about immunes but I know they also will do them if you need them they just want proof first but you have to go with what your feel in your heart x


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi 👋 
My official test date is 1/8 but I’ve booked bloods on Monday and again on Wednesday 1/8 and have agreed not to poas beforehand 
Treez we flew back from Greece last weekend and it was sooooo hot there!
Loving the idea of a cool Highland break 😁 
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Welcome, Izzy, and the very best of luck.

Maybe I should consider doing a break for those between IVF cycles?  It's certainly a thought.


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Fabulous idea 🤑😉


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Izzy  we come back from doing the transfer and was in Thessaloniki their weather is horrendous haha


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Izzy - good luck for your test date!  

treez - I did like the sound of Thessaloniki when I was considering NL...  

AFM - Woke up with a crick in my neck!   Working from home today but mainly nesting and going to go out for a walk - fingers crossed the rain holds off! I've decided I'm not going to test until August 5th...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Laquinn - I couldn’t recommend them enough they truly are amazing I see them as friends as well as Dr’s they always go the extra mile even before the transfer they both came in to the room sat me down checked I was okay not stressed etc and even talked through the fact it was the last two embroyos and did I feel pressure for it to work etc which I’m thankful for them taking the time to put me at ease 

Sorry to hear about your neck I hope it improves soon.... 

I am feeling a bit up and down today I keep just feeling like it hasn’t worked I don’t feel any different at all not that that’s a bad thing but I dunno I just wish I felt something


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Treez - Yeah I got a great vibe from them but the immunes was a stumbling block for me - now I wonder if they were right to try without first... But I just can't afford to take the risk... I love the idea of being beside the sea! 

It's so tough isn't it not to obsess? Is there something you can do to take your mind off it? Go out for a walk or read a book?  All the hormones kicking around will be affecting your mood. I felt quite up and down yesterday but today I feel too tired to stress - your body's gonna do what your body's gonna do so might as well be kind to yourself and make yourself feel as good as you possibly can...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it’s worth revisiting if you aren’t sure because she was talking to me about someone who was doing immunes so they do do them but I think they just have to be sure with tears etc first only you know how you feel though  I found this time more relaxing than previous because we had several days of sightseeing and relaxing before hand and then transfer and then home so it worked much better normally I fly in and out again which in itself if a bit stressful and I don’t think your body has a chance to recover properly or at least mine doesn’t haha 

I have been keeping busy looking at holidays abroad and Uk we decided whatever happens we will go away for a few days either uk if pregnant or abroad if not so atm just looking at potential places which is keeping my mind off it tbh it’s just occasionally it creeps in


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

I found them very convincing - however Czech Republic is cheaper too!   The immunes cost a fortune but so cutting back on them would save a lot of money... Just feel we can't risk another late loss. That's good it was more relaxing this time for you - hopefully it makes a big difference...

Mmmm holidays! Now that is a good distraction! We have flights and accomodation booked in Prague for our cycle that we had to cancel so we might just go for a holiday if I get a bfn... So much uncertainty now but I guess there always is! Just have to surrender to the great unknown and hope we get our lucky break...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thatnis true you have to do what’s right money wise as well as what your heart desires I found Greece cheaper than London tbh which is why we went there because London is ridiculously expensive for ivf treatment  

I would go for it with the flights etc and have a little city break visit some sites you may as well rather than lose the money - we have always booked as we’ve gone with our cycles except this one where it was booked in advance so there is always that worry something will go wrong but thankfully all went to plan.

I feel calm this time I’m not to focused on it so I really hope it’s a good thing but I dunno that element of doubt creeps in again


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

We'e had so many flights booked for treatment that we've had to cancel now!   I was booked for hysto with Serum which I cancelled because NL said it wasn't a good idea and then flights to NL and flights to London for immunologist - Could have had a trip around the world by now! I should probably take a leaf out of your book and leave it closer to the time...

Prague could be nice but and DH could have a few Czech beers... Where are you thinking for your holibags?  

Have you tried meditation? I'm doing the mindful IVF app 2ww mediatation which is pretty good...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’ve been using the zita West ivf relaxation thing it has a pre and post transfer thing I used that before hand and for a few days afterwards but because I have to wake up take so many tablets and progesterone etc I’ve kinda not bothered since just been sitting and chilling instead , hubbys taken our son out today to a bus garage (he loves buses) so I decided to stay home on my own didn’t fancy trotting around looking at buses haha 😂 so I’m having some relaxation anyways   you have to do what’s best in terms of flights at the time I only pre booked just before because that’s what NL advised us to do incase something didn’t go to plan - frozen they can be a bit more flexible. 

Not sure we are thinking maybe Weymouth or somewhere sea side if I am pregnant but if I am not even a cheap AI abroad or maybe driving to France to like a Eurocamp or something - we have just been looking across the board atm I don’t even mind a really cheap self catering and making food tbh - we just had the week in Greece but maybe I’m being greedy going somewhere again haha bit Greece wasn’t much of a holiday for me


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi ladies Can I please join the 2ww club? Weve just transferred one top grade hatching blastocyst earlier today 😁😁😁 they also let us have a picture of the blast and gave us a memory stick of the endoscope time lapse from egg to blastocyst, we’ve not looked at it yet though.  We have been given a pregnancy test to take on the 9th August 


I can’t believe I’m pupo 😁😁😁


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Laquinn why did NL advise against hysto? I had septum removal hysto before falling with daughter at serum 
They wanted me to have another this time but I’d not long had one in UK so just opted for endo scratch 

Natalie Hi 👋 and good luck x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Natalie - good luck xxx


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you all here. I've had a FET 5dt on 24th July, and my blood test is on 2nd August. Its day 4 post transfer and obviously I'm driving myself crazy and having to sit on my hands to stop myself opening up the FRER in the bathroom cabinet :-D

I've had 4 IVF cycles, an ERA mock cycle and various investigations and treatments. We one failed transfer last September (2 apparently perfect 5 day blasts and not even a chemical - zero HCG!). We then discovered my husband has a rare genetic disorder, so we decided to do PGS and PGD. Because of the disorder and my age we knew we wouldn't get many 'normal' embryos, so we did three back to back freeze-all IVF cycles and had them all biopsied and tested. It has been a very long and exhausting few months, but finally we had a 'normal' thawed embryo transferred last Tuesday - and now we wait. I'm glad to have ladies to wait with. 

I had a little bit of cramping on Thursday and a teeny-tiny streak of brownish blood last night, so I'm PRAYING it's implantation, but after years of failure it's hard to believe and stay optimistic. 

TreezUK, we have the same test date - 2nd August. When do you think you'll do a HPT or will you wait for blood test? I'm thinking Monday maybe, then each day after that. I hadn't heard of the Zita West relaxation thing, what is that? I've got an iPhone app called Mindful IVF with some guided meditations on which I listen to at night sometimes to help me drift off. 

Hi Natalie, good luck with your IVF, enjoy the PUPO feeling  (even though it can drive you crazy!).

Mochashosh - I can relate to your frustration having a clinic that has slightly less than brilliant communication. We have had months of frustration with information not being passed on, delayed responses etc with our clinic. I won't name them as this isn't the place for negative feedback, but let's just say I probably wouldn't go to them again if I was starting over again. At the moment we have to trust and put our faith in them, and to be fair - the FET transfer all went smoothly and everyone was very kind. 

TreezUk - your clinic sounds lovely  I have heard good things about clinics in Greece, so perhaps if we aren't successful with these embryos, and we decided to try again elsewhere we might consider one of those.


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Treez - I tried a Zita West one and thought it was good - made me very sleepy! I know what you mean - don't want to get stressed out about not doing mediation when you're chilling anyway! That's good the buses gave you a bit of a break! Sounds like you deserve a holiday. My brother lives down Weymouth way and took us there - lovely place to chill.

Natalie - Congrats on being PUPO! Everything crossed for the 9th...

Izzy - NL thought it wasn't necessary and there might be a risk of infection - they said they thought it was a bit extreme... If I end up going for de IVF I'll have one done at Zlin before I cycle. I've had loads of scans and a HyCosy which were all fine.

Lils - Welcome and good luck for Monday! Good to hear your back to back cycles worked. I'm doing the mindful IVF tww meditation - I used it for pregnancy last month (sadly miscarried) but there's a glitch in wk5-6 which I'll need to email them about.


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Laquinn - Thank you! When I found some glitches with the Mindful IVF app I emailed Gordon (I think that's his name? and he was great about putting it right (I got double charged and kept losing access) and very helpful and kind. 

I am so sorry to read of your m/c and previous tragic loss. I'm in awe of how women stay so strong and optimistic in these circumstances. Very interesting to hear about the immunology treatment. Some doctors seem very sceptical about it and others are totally convinced. The evidence I've read sounds quite convincing. 

With our 3 back to back IVF cycles, we had mixed results. I always get a reasonable amount of fertilised eggs and we managed to freeze a total of 15 Blastocysts, which is pretty great. We have so far biopsied 12 and had them PGS/PGD tested resulting in 4 'normal' frozen 5 day blasts. It doesn't feel like much for all those cycles but I know we are luckier than some - at least we have some viable embryos, I've heard of some couples who have worse PGD results, so I'm happy. We just popped the first 'normal' thawed embryo in last week.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Lila - sorry to hear you’ve had such a terrible time may tory is very similar to yours my hubby also has a genetic disorder which we know about but we was advised that it’s not an issue but still my minds wonders and goes back to wether that could be an issue - we used NL in Thessaloniki they have been brilliant you definatly should talk to them if you get to a point where you feel you need to switch they often to consultations in London. 

Your bit of spotting does sound hopeful of a implantation bleed fx I’ve had nothing at all or feel nothing so I’m not sure why to think :/ 

The zita west thing sounds very to the mindful app , she basically says to put your hands in a heart shape over your belly and talks from 10 to 1 about the pressure points and an orange light going through your body and your breathing techniques lol her voice is a tad annoying but it does make me calm


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Lils - That's good to know - I'll drop Gordon a line!

I didn't start trying 'til I was 43 but our late loss was unexplained which was really heartbreaking. Praying for a miracle now at 45! I'm not sure about the immunology but I'll give it a go... I think my m/cs were probably due to age/ egg quality but I wonder if the late loss was due to a condition where you have too much amneotic fluid which you can develop with Fibromyalgia which I've just been diagnosed with - I was huge in pregnancy.

15 blastocysts is amazing! That's a great result from the PGD - I guess your chances must be pretty high after all that?

AFM - Urgh - can't stop symptom spotting - every wee twinge or anything and I'm googling away!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m the exact same Laquinn I’ve had some period type cramps today they’ve eased off a bit now tho thankfully


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all,
I had my FET on Wednesday, so am 4dp5dt. Otd is Monday 6/8 (HPT). Was looking at the different otd's people get here, as I was wondering whether to (blood) test earlier (on the Friday, so 9dp5dt), as I can easily do bloods then, and we are leaving on a holiday the Saturday. Not ideal timing, but we had agreed to it months ago. Then the transfer-cycle did not go as smoothly as expected: I started at the end of May, but never reached the 8mm lining the clinic wanted. After 2 attempts they agreed to accept 7 mm (still perfectly okay, in my fresh cycle i hardly reached 6 mm, and was succesfull). I did not feel like waiting another two months: i do not want a huge age gap between my kids, and we are already slightly past the age difference I was hoping for and delay just seemed to be piling up already. (I stopped breastfeeding on the clinic's insistence before starting, costing me an extra 2 months.) As they were trying to get the lining to grow, they were constantly upping my oestrogen (in fact i have the impression it was not working, as every successive attempt my lining seemed thinner...). I now have pills (which i do not mind as much) and two patches (which i hate). The patches tend to "sweat off" easily with this weather, requiring me to change them more often, and my skin is irritated underneath them. I feel like i am running out of places to stick them, so not sure how i can continue this for 3 months (although of course we will find a way).
And then i feel guilty about complaining, because barring a few glitches I have been very kucky up till now, with a beautiful and smart baby (now more of a toddler) from my fresh cycle. Many here have had much harder times...

Just wanted to add a small comment as i read somebody here thought she might be allergic to aspirin because of bruising: the bruising is the "point" of aspirin: it inhibits the blood platelets clotting properly, thus intending to make blood flow easier. This effect also means that you are more likely to have bruises from minor bumps that might not have had before, as the blood does not clot as easily as before.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Godiva I hope things work out for you this time - I would say however don’t put so much pressure on yourself in terms of age gap it is what it is 

My son is 10 in October and we have been trying for number 2 since he was 1 because it took me 6 years to have him , and we are still on this journey I never invisaged I would have a 10 year gap between my children but that’s looking likely now and it’s just something I’ve had to swallow if I want another child - at some point though this will stop because I can’t keep trying and failing.

I’m feeling crampy again this morning when I woke up but did need a poop so maybe that wasn’t helping the situation - and my injection killed this morning I think maybe I’m just extra sensitive today haha


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Godiva - I'm no expert but I'd say a blood test 9dp5dt would give a pretty accurate result? So sorry to hear about your struggles -  I don't think you can compare your situation to other people's situations - your situation is your situation and how you feel is totally legitimate... There's always someone worse off than you - there's always someone better off than you! Everything crossed you are succesful this cycle...  

I am the lady with the brusing on asprin! My reproductive immunologist told me stop taking it after I started bruising and I don't know if it's a coincidence but that's when I concieved naturally last month... Maybe I need my blood to coagulate to concieve? Who knows?!!  

Treez - Everything crossed your son gets a sibling this cycle 

Cramping sounds promising! I have IBS symptoms with the fibromyalgia so it's difficult to tell for me too... I'm having breast pains on and off but that is an AF sign for me too. Absolutely no point in symptom spotting! But impossible not to...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you Laquita - I agree symptom spotting is pointless as they all fall under the same umbrella pregnant or hormones :/ I just wish I had a window we could open in our belly’s to see what’s going on in there wouldn’t that be awesome hahaha


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Godiva - I think I might win the prize for the biggest age gap. My first son has just turned 18, and if my FET is successful this time there will be almost 19 years between my first and second children! :-D Seriously though, I do understand. When my new DH (married 2 years ago) started trying we thought we'd have one baby in 2016/17 and another 2018/19, two little babies before we hit 40 to complete our family. Ha ha - the best laid plans eh?! Here we are two years later and I'm really not sure if we'll even have one. But we try. I understand the desire to have them close together in age. There's only 18 months between my brother and I and we were very close growing up and played together all the time. I'd love the same for my babies too. I also really understand the frustration of delays caused by the clinic. It seems so ironic that when you're trying naturally the doctors terrify you with statistics about how much worse your odds get as you age, making it seem that every month is critical, and then when you're actually having treatment, the rush is over! Anyway, hoping your dreams comes true VERY SOON. Good luck to you. Not long to find out now. I had a transfer the day before you (Tuesday) and plan to do my first HPT on Monday. Blood test is Thursday. 

Laaquin - it's impossible to avoid the symptom spotting isn't it! I keep thinking I'm cramping, and it gets me down, because last time (fresh transfer with 2 non-PGS blasts) I had loads pf cramping and it didn't work, it was a BFN. This time I haven't had as much cramping but I am jumping at every niggle.... Last night I had a sharp pain and I looked at my DH with a pained, sad face, thinking it was all over and then - I did a big, long, loud fart and felt much better :-D 

I've ordered a 4 pack of FRERs from Amazon prime, and (optimistically) a book about being an expectant father for my DH. My plan is to test in the morning and if it's good news, I'll present him the test and the book before he leaves for work. Talk about tempting fate, I know I'm being silly, but can't help getting excited! 

Oh by the way, I also started aspirin without telling clinic (I know, naughty) and I got some bruising. I've stopped it now, but I think it *might* have helped my lining thicken up because I went from 6mm to 9mm in 3 days when I took it (although I was also given additional Progynova oestrogen tablets). 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - I'm sure in the not too distant future there will be an app where you can scan yourself! Can you imagine that? I'd never be done with that thing ha ha!

Lils - Lol! Ive been there with the fart baby too 

That is exciting that you're testing in the morning!   Hope you get to present that book to your DH  

I just got the internet cheapies to test - last month I tested around 12dpo got a bfn thought I was out then got a bfp at 20dpo on a FRER. Shame it never stuck   I was drinking red raspberry leaf tea so thicker lining might have been a factor. Anyway, in the land of the great unknown and praying for a miracle!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Lmao Laquita I’d be all over that to 

Your all gonna think I’m Mental but I’m just waiting for the blood test I’m not going to do an hot 🤦🏼‍♀️🙄


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

I had 2 embies transferred on 28th July 18, both 4AA, anyone recommend anything I can do to help or anything I can eat?? New to this site, love Morgan xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Morgan honestly I wouldn’t over think it just eat normally and relax as much as you can but still make sure you get some small gentle exercise like walking etc don’t stop completely the more you change things the more you over analyse IMO and then you worry when it doesn’t work should I have done this , I shouldn’t have done that etc you just need to do what feels right - good luck x

Is anyone else feeling tired I know the heat isn’t helping atm but I am so tired today , I’m probably getting carried away when it’s just tablets etc but I defo am more tired than usual today


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

I feel constantly exhausted 😴 

Hi Morgan, nothing particular just eat healthy drink plenty of water and ty to hold onto your sanity!! good luck x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - Yeah, I'm just waiting 'til 12dpo before I even think about testing... I've got an excruciatingly long luteal phase so 16 days before I can say that I'm definitely out... 
Yeah - I've been feeling more tired than usual too. Actually feeling a bit better today but definitely using this 2ww as an excuse to laze around!  

Morgan - I think the best thing you can do is relax and be kind to yourself. Though they do say keeping your feet warm and a bit of walking is good for keeping the blood flow going. Everything crossed for you.   xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m glad it’s not just me that’s feeling ropey :/


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all the advice, my doctor has me on diapzam and am so tired taking them, apparently it's to help the uterus relax but am not sure, I also have to take bloods on say 3 6 10 to see how my hormones are doing, anyone else have to do this? It's so expensive in northern Ireland for private blood tests. Xxx love Morgan


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Morgan - The diazepam sounds great! But maybe not if it's making you feel too sleepy... I don't test hormones but that sounds pretty comprehensive - it would be interesting to see how it goes but like you say expensive! xxx

Looking for advice - What sperm improvement protocols did you you use? Serum advised us to take extra C and E for a few months before we went for IVF but I've read that the combination can 'cause DNA damage...


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Good morning ladies,

I tested at 6.15am and got a BFN. Honestly that test window was as white and pure as the driven snow, not even a trace of a line. I'm 6dp5dt with a thawed blast (which wasn't yet fully re-expanded) and *maybe* it's a little early, as technically I'm not 6 days past transfer until 12.30 and a frozen blast needs slightly longer to wake up, but truth be told all my optimism has evaporated and I'm now fairly sure I'm out. I'll test again tomorrow but not going to get hopes up. 80% sure it failed again. 

Treez and Laquinn - you're both waiting for the OTD and the blood test? That's brave, and probably the most wise and sane choice in many ways. I tell myself it's better to be forewarned as I can't bear the idea of receiving the shocking bad news for the first time from a nurse on the phone - I'd rather find out in the privacy of my own bathroom. But on the other hand, it does make you a bit crazy testing at home, especially so early. What a rollercoaster! I have everything crossed for you both. 

MorganBeth - I have to agree with the other posters, there's really nothing you can do at this stage except take it easy and try to stay calm (I know, very hard!). The frustrating thing is, you really don't have any control over what happens now, and the trick is to let it go and let fate take its course. In order to stay sane I recommend using a mindfulness or guided meditation app and trying to do the exercises, especially if you have trouble sleeping. I use the Mindul IVF app and I think it's great, it really chills me out and helps me drift off. I know other people have used the Zita West app. I haven't tried that one but I gather it is very similar. Good luck. Take care of yourself, and sending you all the best luck in the world. 

Tiredness and work.... 

Oh and on the subject of feeling tired and ropey, yes! I have been so sleepy during the day, and restless at night. Could be the heat. When I'm feeling optimistic I think of it as early pg symptoms, but in truth it could just as well be all the hormones - I had a medicated FET. Are you all having to work today? I used to have a super stressful 60 hour a week job when I started this IVF journey, but I decided to quit three months ago and I have set up on my own. So far, the new independent lifestyle with it's extra flexibility is suiting me well. It definitely allows time for a bit more self care. On the downside, I'm alone a lot more, working solo at home, and I'm not sure that's a good thing when you have one subject on your mind all the time! What do you all have in store today? How do you keep busy and distract your minds from the waiting and wondering


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Lila - sorry it was a bfn I seriously would consider going as long as possible before you test again just to make sure it’s acvurate , I did what you did once and never again got myself in such a mess and so negative although I knew deep down I was done I tried to tell myself I wasn’t but it just made it worse - I keep debating doing a test so that I know what’s going on before I do the blood but I can’t bring myself to see a blank space there so I think I’d rather get an email/call and be done with it 

I am feeling knackered today I slept fine but I went to bed with a lot of cramps and just uncomfy I feel better today with that but I feel like I’ve woken up 100 times over night and I haven’t just really struggled to get out of bed -


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone 
On another thread so already asked this question but... Has anyone done a 2 day transfer?
Having a low AMH there’s so many hurdles to jump before transfer day however I had 3 eggs collected on Tuesday. Wednesday all 3 fertilised. Thursday Bert (embryo) a 5 cell. Bob doing as he should but she didn’t give a number of cells and Bailey is the underdog embryo who in some cases they’re the ones that overtake and get to blast. Not holding much hope for Bert as the cells are meant to multiply evenly.
I was offered thur or Friday for transfer but the Thursday was easier to reorganise work commitments. I said if it was better to wait till the Friday I’d make it work but she said day 2 or 3 would make no difference. Obviously day 4/5 they would have a better idea what eggs would make it to blast but in my age bracket the statistics are now saying they stand a better chance going back. As they’re not holding much hope for me they advised putting all 3 back as chances are apparently better 🙏🏽
I was given a second trigger shot of Ovitrelle  I had to turn it 8 clicks and inject any time yesterday as it’s meant to help implantation. Had a McDonalds after transfer ,working my way through pineapples and keeping my feet warm.
Any other tips would be greatly appreciated 
8th August for blood test but on previous cycles I’ve never got past a week then the bleeding starts.
Lils maybe test again in a few days with a different test 😘 x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone

7percent I had a day 2 transfer on my second cycle and achieved a pregnancy.  Sadly it didn't last,but it was still a pregnancy.  I think it's no bad thing.

Morgan - I have 1 diazepam on transfer day because transfer is so painful for me, but I don't like them much, and this time my little pill made me really sleepy.  The pharmacist always thinks it's hilarious to fill a prescription for 1 diazepam, and of course I have to pay full price as if I'd bought a packet.  I'm very wary of them because a friend got addicted and it was horrible.  So do take good care and medical advice when it's time to stop.

Ladies who've tested early and got a negative result, please give it a couple of days.  I got a negative result 2nd time round, then tested a couple of days later and got a very faint blue line.  The nurse said it was probably negative, but we did a blood test and it was a strong positive.  Sadly that pregnancy didn't last, but it did exist for a time, so please don't lose heart with an early negative result, because you might just be a couple of days behind where you should be.

I've been feeling very low, but that may be the antibiotics.  I'm taking a probiotic too, but I'm not sure how much it's helping.  We're away at the moment at a family party, and seeing everyone else's children has bee getting me down.  One of the ladies has 4 children.  It seems so unfair that she can have 4 barely thinking about it, when I can't even have 1.  It would break my heart if I had one left to break.

xxx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Lils - Sorry to hear about the bfn  They don't get any easier do they? But it might be too early so try and hang on to that wee bit of hope if you can...   Like you say it's gonna do what it's gonna do and feeling stressed and sad won't make a difference (much easier said than done!).

I'm definitely holding out to test - with a 16 day luteal phase testing 12dpo means I only have four days of extreme sadness(!).

I had a really scarey sleep last night   I had a nightmare I was suffocating and woke up with my nose blocked; I've got really small sinus passages which mean they get congested all of the time - especially when I'm hormonal. I was at the doctor today and had to get blood tests for secondary hypothyroidim and my veins weren't co-operating which was a bit icky but good to get them done. I work for myself too and know where you're coming from with the loneliness - I just try and remind myself how much I enjoyed time to myself whilst working for other people   Meeting my Mum for lunch and then I have a meeting later on. The meeting might be a bit stressful so going to dig out my resue remedy!

treez - Hope the sleep disturbance is a positive sign...  

7Percent - I'm taking a handful of brazil nuts every day for my thyroid but I think the selenium is supposed to help with implantation too... x

Mochashosh - You posted at the same time! Sending you a big   I know exactly how you feel. I saw a woman today who was in my pregnancy yoga class with her wee girl who is the same age as our angel would have been. Sometimes the best thing is to keep on dancing even if you have a broken leg. xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon Laquinn x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thank you all for your kindness and support. It really helps to have others who know how it feels. My best friend tries, but she has just given birth to her second baby, both of which she fell pregnant with immediately (first month trying) naturally, and she seems to be completely uninformed about how IVF works so it can be hard work explaining things. It's easier and nicer to speak to people who know and understand. 

Laquinn - vivid, wacky, scary dreams and oddly disturbed sleep - yes! I think again it's all the hormones. I'm having really weird and vivid nightmares every night right now, and waking up at 3am for no reason.... 

I really sympathise with the feelings when you're constantly surrounded by other peoples' happy families. All my friends are having babies, they just seem to be everywhere! I'm so happy for them all, but it does occasionally bring a lump to the throat as well. 

I really wish I hadn't tested today. You're all totally right of course, I should have held off. That way I would have had a few more days of feeling cautiously optimistic and excited, instead of sad and hopeless. Perhaps I will learn my lesson this time and not make the same mistake again. Maybe. 

I hope you ladies are all taking care of yourselves today and keeping as calm as you can. Hugs to you all.


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lils sorry to hear about your bfn

Otd for me is Wednesday but I poas yesterday and had bloods today and looks like I’m out too 😪 will keep on with meds until poas Wednesday but I know it won’t change

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm sorry Izzybear. When was your transfer, are you absolutely sure, or is it still early to say for sure? How many days past transfer have you tested? 

I'm 6dp5dt with a thawed 5 day blast that was not fully re-expaned. I'm pretty sure if it was going to implant it would have by now, so I'm feeling pessimistic, but I'm not completely ruling myself out for a couple more days in case it's a late implanter. Thursday is my OTD with bloods at clinic. 

Finding it very hard to concentrate on work this week! If only we could just switch parts of our brain on and off and not be constantly thinking about it. It's emotionally exhausting. 

Izzybear I really pray and hope for you that you get the news you want on Weds xxx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining your post. I had a fresh aa blast embryo transferred this afternoon from our first ICSI cycle. Official test date is 15/08.. feels like a long time away.

It still amazes me that a tiny embryo has been deposited into my womb! I was so anxious the fluid containing the embryo was going to leak out.. I hope it hasn't.

Good luck to everyone on here &#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;&#129310;&#127995;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi MontyMooMoo, congratulations on your transfer and being Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise! PUPO is a nice way to feel. I hope you are taking good care of yourself and staying calm and happy  

It is so hard to wait two weeks, but there are lots of people in the same position to talk to. Good luck!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi MontyMM congrats on your transfer

Lils blast transfer was Saturday 21/7 so am 
9dp5dt and test day is Wednesday so I’ll keep going and test again in case of late implanter


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - Thanks x

Lils - Everything crossed it turns into a bfp for you  

Izzy - Sorry to hear that - hope it turns positive on Wednesday x

Montymoo - Congrats on being PUPO! Good luck for the 15th...


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Laquinn - popped into tesco after my acupuncture and got Brazil nuts 😝
MontyMooMoo - congratulations on being pupo 
Need the sun to come back (from Scotland) don't know about you ladies but I'm at my happiest on a sun lounger. That feeling of the sun feeding my body with vitamin D and some tunes on in the background l can drift off to my happy place. Need my happy place right now 
Love to you all X


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello. I guess I belong her now too. Just had a donor egg expanded blast (grade 1) transferred this morning. Now
To spend 2 weeks obsessing right?!


----------



## Tinksandmoo (Apr 26, 2012)

Can I jump in too? 
IUI last Thursday- OTD is 9/8 (forever away!)
Had a trigger shot - feeling the effects of the hcg at the moment, I’m so sensitive! 
Also eating so much, not great for SlimmingWorld 🤪 xx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all your warm welcomes  

Izzy - good luck for Wednesday, I can’t imagine how you must be feeling. Hopefully you can stay calm and strong 🤞🏻

I think my clinic gives a long test date compared to others(16 days) but they don’t do bloods. Just a scan at 7 weeks if positive. I know I’m gonna be tempted to test early.. is 9dp5dt the earliest you can test? 

Trying to do visualisation of the embryo embedding, hoping this helps xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck mooface x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Another BFN this morning (7dp5dt FET). Not quite out yet but looking more and more like it. 

What I’ve found helpful is making a list of all the positive things about not having small children (more money, freedom, holidays, nice wine and food, fancy restaurants, slimmer body etc). It reminds me that if all of this fails it’s not the end of the world. 

I’ve booked us a nice restaurant for the night after OTD bloods, because we will either be celebrating or commiserating and if the latter I’m going to have a very large glass of nice wine! 

Do any of you have tactics for making sure that Plan B life (no babies) still seems appealing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Lils we’re planning on going away whatever happens England if preggo or abroad maybe if not prob all inc so I can drink my body weight in alcohol 😂 so either way I have something else to focus on , we haven’t even discussed what we will do next if this doesn’t work because we don’t want to think about it so we shall see , hoping I don’t have to think about it tbh


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

7Percent - Hope the Brazils do it for you!   I definitely feel less thyroidy for eating them. That heat wave seems like a dream now dosen't it?! Where abouts in Scotland are you? I'm Glasgow.

Mooface - Welcome to Limboland! Good luck  

Tinks - Enjoy the nom noms!   A good way to pass the time... All the best for your testing date  

Lils - Sorry to hear about the bfn   That is a brilliant idea to make a list - that large glass of wine is at the top of mine! There was a time I didn't really notice children - more cats and dogs! I think I could back to that if I had to. I love being an auntie too. I think if I drew a line under our fertility quest I could focus on work more which could be a good thing. And having time to read, learn languages and skills, travel etc

treez - Hope you don't have to think about it


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks lawuinn xxx 

The thought of doing an HPT is really strong today but I’m not going to give it I don’t have any which helps hahaha


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Ha ha! Step away from the HPT   Oh I don't have any!


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Treez I really admire your self control! FWIW I regret testing early (but now I’ve popped I can’t stop). Next time I will wait for OTD! Sending a million positive be thoughts your way for tomorrow and crossing everything!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks lils it’s thuradau.... I’m dieing over here lol 😂 I wish weds would just whizz by lol 

Laquinn - hahaha exactly that’s me (sorry about your name’s spelling my phone keeps changing it lol )


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Treez - oh yes! We’re both same day. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Oh god girl I’m so scared to even have the blood test I don’t want the disappointment AGAIN 😫 

On a different note weirdly two people have offered to be a surrogate for us this week I’m not even sure how I feel
About that I mean I’d love to actually have someone do it and actually have a baby at the end of it but it wasn’t how I invisaged this would go - plus I feel so ill informed about it it’s somethinf I’d really have to look into more


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Good luck lils and treez  

treez - Why would you need a surrogate? My Mum offered to be a surrogate! 

AFM - Woke up with the beginnings of a cold so got myself a wee mocktail on the go - lime juice and coconut water


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Laquinn - I just can’t get pregnant and if I do I can’t stay pregnant how my son got here is a miracle I’ve had 4 losses and one baby and don’t have much more money to keep trying for ivf on myself I’d rather use that money to pay for ivf for a friend to do it if that makes sense but nothings set in stone right now just focusing on this atm

Okay this is weird twice now today I’ve smelt burning.... checked the house and nothings burning I googled it and aparently it can be a pregnancy symptom but also a sign of seizure (nice) but also it said phantom smells ok general can be a sign to pregnancy to I’m trying not to get carried away but this is just weird


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - So sorry for your losses xxx Yes, a surrogate makes sense. What about trying another clinic or an unmedicated cycle? I read that asprin can prevent implantation and it's only since I stopped taking it that I've concieved again... 

Hope the burning smell is a pregnancy sign (and not your house!)


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ha ha! This is a coincidence Treez, I smelled burning yesterday and thought to myself "oh good! It's a pregnancy sign!" But then I realised my neighbours were actually having a bonfire   hope in your case it's a sign and not the same!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha lils I checked and no one was on fire and nothing was on fire lol and it was just around me must be my nostrils lol 

Laquinn - I’ve tried a basic unmedicated cycle and still didn’t work I’ve tried allsorts appupunctire and no accupunture this time I am on Estrogen , progesterone , innohep , aspirin , vit D & folic acid and I chose not to do accupunture which I did last time so we shall see x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Treez - so is this a medicated FET for you? That's what I've just had. I'm wondering about a natural cycle next time though, as I do ovulate normally. I've got a couple of Frosties left to try and would love a break from all the drugs. Especially the dreaded down-regulation  Any opinions? Would you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi everyone, any chance I could join you? Had 2 embies back in yesterday following a medicated FET. Have been busy at work today and will be for next 2 days. Then on holiday from Sat for 1 week. So I’m hoping this will all preoccupy me somewhat before OTD on 10th! How are you all doing? X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome ducky and good luck xxx 

Lils - yes I have to be medicated to some degree because I have premature ovarian failure so I don’t produce any eggs of my own this is donor egg ivf (FET)


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear that about the premature ovarian failure Treez. Life is so bloody unfair 

Good luck Ducky! Keeping busy is a very good idea. Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - What worked with your son? x

Lils - What about CREATE? The Low AMH High FSH thread is good for finding out different protocols I think...

Ducky - All the best for the 10th!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks lils xxx 

Laquinn - nearly 6 years of trying and took clomid worked first go (his 10 In October) I had both Ovarys at that point (lost one due to large cyst in 2011)and I was just lucky that the clomid worked , the next time I tried it I miscarried and then had an ectopic with a competent natural pregnancy then same year I was diagnosed with POF and from then I was advised as numbers were so low to go for DE ivf


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hello ladies! Any chance I can join you?😊 I had a donor egg transfer in Spain last Thursday!  I have premature ovarian failure at 31. My OTD is Monday but Last IVF round with my own eggs, my period came before so I’m petrified every time I go to the loo or feel a twinge like AF! The closer the date gets the crazier you become right? Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days! Xxx


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Good luck Becca. Wishing you all the beat. You're so right, the closer the day gets the crazier you become. I'm two days away from OTD and have already talked myself into a life without babies as I'm so sure it's failed 

I hope you're managing to stay calm and positive and less crazy! Congratulations on being PUPO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Lils! I know I do that too, way to protect ourselves I guess. I Start telling myself life will be better without kids anyway and just live a life of luxury but it’s so hard when that’s not really what you want and you keep seeing everyone else pop out children so easily around you (or so it seems)! It’s a constant battle in your head. 

Aah 2 days isnt too much longer but it’s the most difficult days so feels A life time while you pray for no period and that BFP! sending you lots of goodluck wishes! Hope you manage to sleep!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck becca I’m same as you POF & DE FET last Tuesday so I’m a few days in front of you I bloodtest on Thursday same as lils 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Everything crossed for you x


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you Treez! Everything crossed for you tomorrow! 🤞🤞 Are you feeling positive? Any signs? ☺ POF is rubbish isn’t it me and my sister have both been cursed with it (apparently it can be hereditrary) but I’m so thankful  we have the donor egg option available just a shame the waiting list is so long in the uk. So you’re testing 9 days after, I wonder why they’re making me wait 11...because it’s a weekend? I may just cave and do a home test on Saturday as we haven’t had the trigger shot so shouldn’t get false positive...I’ll see nearer the time how crazy I have gone by then! ☺


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Lots of love to you Becca, Treez, Laquinn and all who test this week. 

I've just used my last FRER (8dp5dt) I'm the equivalent of 13dpo and FRER claims to test 6 days early so I'm assuming it's accurate and it continues to be BFN with no trace of a line.

I've more or less accepted that tomorrow's OTD will bring disappointment and anything other than that will be a shocking bonus.

One with I struggle with is that my DH remains so stoical and calm through all this. He shows no emotion when I say it is BFN. Acts like he doesn't really believe it and I'm just being negative. Each time he's convinced it will all work and then when it doesn't it's like nothing has happened. It doesn't matter how many times I ask him how he's feeling, I didn't get any emotion. I know he feels it but he can't express it. It's quite lonely for me as I'd rather we cried on each other's shoulders.

Anyone else have this problem and any tips for getting some feelings out there with the OH? X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

lils sorry to hear it’s not positive today but you just never know what tomorrow might bring! I know it’s hard but try and believe it will be positive until 100 percent confirmed either way! I’m sure today is going to feel so long for you. Are you keeping yourself busy today? 

Yes my husband is very calm too and I would say he’s usually quite comfortable showing his emotions so I just think he’s just being like that to be strong for me. I do get frustrated with him sometimes when he doesn’t get upset with me do or gives me a funny look when I say for the 4th day ina row I think my period is coming but it’s torture for us these two weeks as we feel every twinge, they just have to go off what we’re saying and even then I think he thinks I’m making cramps up 😂 (which sometimes I wonder myself) is your husband usually quite comfortable showing his emotions or does he tend to keep things bottled up? Have you tried to tell him how you feel when he doesn’t show any reaction? It’s the worse when they say you’re being negative when you’re just trying to be realistic and avoid disappointment. I’m really hoping tomorrow brings you a big positive surprise! It’s the worse when you convince yourself it’s not worked and you just need to lock the world out and cry with each other ❤


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Mooface. Congratulations on being pupo 
Tinksandmoo. Congratulations also on being pupo 
Lils. Plan B for me is another dog ❤
Laquinn. I’m in fife  Done first 2 rounds in Dundee. Now in your neck of the woods with this round at GCRM.
Ducky. Congratulations on being pupo
Becca. Looks like we transferred on the same day although it’s next Wednesday morning I’ve to go for bloods. My period has also came before OTD in last 2 cycles. Every time you pee you pray when you wipe. Good luck to you too
Lils. I was the opposite with my husband for years, frightened to say that my period had came again and hiding my ‘big pants’ as he took it so bad. Years of trying we were driving off for a long wkend I broke it to him that my period had came early. He actually shouted at me asking what the hell was wrong with me and he was so over it as it’s too stressful to keep going. We had the drunkest wkend ever and on our return I felt sick in the morning, next morning even worse then alarm bells started going off. I thought my light pink short period was due to all the booze but I was pregnant!!!! 
When he came home from work I said I had a surprise dinner in a big pot. He opened the lid to find baby shoes and my p/test. He couldn’t believe it. Unfortunately I only got the pleasure of feeling pregnant for a week and m/c
After that we sat down and I told him that I couldn’t handle his disappointment anymore and it was actually worse seeing his face that seeing my period.
For that last few years I now feel like we’re in this together as the key is to talk. 
You hear so many relationships breakup over what we’re going through but you must work as a team and definitely be on the same page 😘
Love to everyone x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello Ladies

I've been away for the weekend, which has been good.  Stayed with my cousin on Monday night.  She's a nurse, so it's great to be able to talk to her, although I didn't burden her too much. Her husband has early dementia which is progressing very rapidly, and it's very sad indeed, so we are looking for ways to help a bit more.  Pity she's over 2 hours' drive from us.

Husbands and emotions; it's frustrating, but you have to take them as they come, I think.  My husband is always very calm and logical; he gets really frustrated if I get upset because I don't think it's working out, or indeed if I get emotional about any part of the process.  His coping mechanism is to hide himself away and disengage.  Frankly, why should I change what makes him comfortable just to suit me?  He's going along with this, and spending money, which he absolutely hates to do (his mother still buys all his clothes because he's too mean to spend money on clothing) and that's enough.  Having a baby isn't really that important to him, so the fact that he's supporting me in my obsession says how much he cares; I really shouldn't be trying to get him to show it in other ways that aren't authentic to him.  It's probably good for me to be reminded that ruminating endlessly is silly and unproductive, and I'd be far better off doing something constructive or creative, or just fun!  He's a scientist, so he thinks in terms of odds and statistics, and already knows that we have practically zero chance of success.  I have a science degree too, but it's harder for me to think like that about the single thing that would make my life worth living, but I need to put my training to good use and get on with it.

So, not that I'm in any position at all to advise anyone, but if you ask me I'd suggest valuing your husband for those things he's able to do, and seeking support elsewhere for those which he's not.  Build your network with a small group of trusted supporters.  I can send you an exercise to help you do this if you like, as it's something I advise my clients to do quite often.  I'd also advise getting him to read 'Get a Life' by Richard and Rosie Bray, which is one of the few books that discusses IVF from a man's perspective.  It's honest, and screamingly funny.

Take care, my lovelies, and lots of baby dust to you all.
xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Quite a few replies so apologies if I miss anyone 

Becca - it’s **** isn’t it but least we do have the donor option I had a day 5 transfer so maybe that’s why I dunno 

Lils I’m so sorry it’s another bfn this is why I’m scared to test and waiting for blood tomorrow don’t need the stress you never know you might have a pleasent surprise 

I’m feeling strangely optimistic atm and I dunno why maybe it was the 3 toilet trips in the night and feeling knackered I dunno. 

Mocha - sorry to hear about your cousins hubby that’s so sad 😞 it really does put things into perspective sometimes 

For anyone I have missed I’m sorry x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - Sorry to hear that   That is a rough ride. There have been cases of people with severe POF who started ovulating again and got pregnant after doing a food elimination diet... How did you get on today? Hope you got a nice surprise  

Becca - Good luck! Hope the witch stays away...  

Lils - Best of luck   Hope you don't get to have that glass of wine! I am lucky in that DH will show emotion but that is difficult to handle and heartbreaking to see him cry. Have you tried going to see a councillor? We got a lot on the NHS after we lost our daughter and it was a God-send X

7Percent - Ah some lovely places in Fife. I went to GCRM for scans, SpermComet test and a HyCosy - how have you found them? 

Mochashosh - Good to hear you had a good weekend. Very impressed that you're both scientists! Some gems of advice there. It's an ongoing exercise for me but trying to practise appreciation and forgiveness work well for me. xx

AFM - 8DPO so getting all those 'is that implantation cramps I'm feeling?!' thoughts and knicker watching   Testing on Sunday (12DPO) 

Hello to eoe


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Fx it’s a good sign for you Laquinn , as for me it’s tomorrow that’s D day not today god I wish it was though haha


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - It's the same wether it's AF or bfp - no way of telling - but still I try!    Everything crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

How am I only 2dp5dt! How am I going to do this? Feels like it will last forever! 

Good luck for tomorrow treez!


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Moo - how are you getting on?

My advice is to turn everything you've heard on its head and enjoy the 2ww.  After all, you're pregnant!  I'm writing a book about this at the moment, and what I'm suggesting to people in the first week is to focus on looking after themselves.  After all, you've been through more in a couple of weeks than most people go through in a year.  So eat well, practice creativity and above all, try to have some fun.  This weekend I spent a whole evening curled up with a great novel (the latest Philip Pullman in case you're interested), which I haven't done for ages, but I figured I'd earned it.  Then, in the second week, my mantra is 'my body knows what it's doing'.  So, just let your body do its stuff and be as relaxed as you can.  Easier said than done, I know.  On my first 2ww I was a total wreck.  But the truth is, you'll get the same outcome whether you're relaxed or stressed, and you'll have a far better time of it if you're relaxed, so you might as well aim for that.

Now is a great time to do things you haven't done for a while and you enjoy - provided they're pregnancy-safe, of course. 

Oh, and don't test early.  If you don't get the outcome you want you run the risk of upsetting yourself unnecessarily, and if you're pregnant, you will still be pregnant 2 days later.  In fact, I test a bit late nowadays, because on the occasion I did achieve a pregnancy, it was late showing, and even then I had to have a blood test to confirm it, which is always a nightmare for me.

I'm heading for Scotland next week. Can't wait!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks girls xxx

Mocha enjoy Scotland there is actually a play on at the Edinburgh fridge about POI/F called flushed I had the privilege of seeing it at a conference for the Daisy network which is a charity specifically for people with early menopause - the play was amazing and so hard hitting so was so pleased to see them going to Edinburgh with it x

This is my first 2ww in a long time where I’ve felt relaxed and calm so hoping that makes the difference x


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Laquinn. The clinic has been great. They phoned me today to ask how I was doing,I missed the call but received a nice voicemail. I've just emailed them to thank the lab staff for being so good with me on Thursday. The first girl asked how I was then I burst out crying then during the transfer I couldn't stop shaking, as in my legs were almost shaking the stirrup things off the bed 🙈  They have a Portal login to update all your treatment as you go. You just have to sign in and your treatment callender is there to keep you right.
Knicker watch !!!  This made me laugh  It's so true tho  I said to my husband yesterday that I thought it was game over as I felt wet and couldn't wait to get to the toilet and check. He said what was it ...... Ah just a sweaty gusset. There was a disgusted look of relief on his face 😳
Treezuk good luck for tomorrow 
xXx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha sweaty gusset and pessery issues over here I feel your pain lol 

Thanks for all the well wishes girls x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

I’ve got a good feeling for you Treez 🤞🏻 

Everything crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Awww thank you lils I really hope so 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## eviegary (May 1, 2014)

Hi all I'm on day 7 after implantation and fed up of waiting I know it's not recommended but have any of you done tests earlie. I have a friend who has done 5 cycles and she done one on day 6 and came up neg then done one on day 7 and come up positive just looking for others perspective


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Mooface - Hope it passes quickly for you!  

Mocha - I will definitely preorder your book! What's the new Philip Pullman like? Hope you enjoy Scotland! The weather is pish at the moment by the way...  

treez - Flushed sounds great - I'll try and check it out. Not long to go now!    

7Percent - That's great you're getting good care at GCRM. Makes such a difference when people treat you as an actual human. Just a sweaty gusset Lol!  

AFM - Felt really fluey earlier on but feeling better after dinner. Cramps are gone now... Damn 2ww!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I have everything crossed for myself , lils and everyone else testing this week x


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi girls, day 4 after 5 day embryo transfer, I had a ring bit of spotting this morning and haven't had any since, getting really bad hot flushes now waking me up at like 5am and not being able to get back to sleep, day 6 blood test on Friday to check levels of hcg and am so nervous xxx Morgan


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

That sounds like possible implantation MorganBeth, really hope so! Good luck! 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Treez 

Sweet dreams to you all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sounds positive Morganbeth lots of luck to you xxx 

Thanks lils x


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

I did beta hcg 8dp5dt and it came back at 170. If I’ve done the test on day 5,6or7 it would’ve still showed positive. Good luck 👍🏼


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Woke up at 6 to do progesterone couldn’t get back to sleep heading to the blood test place early so then it’s done 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 I’ll let you know as soon as I hear - I feel sick with nerves 🤢


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

I woke up early in a panic too. Was thinking I was doing better this cycle as I'm now on day 7 past transfer but I pulled all my old stuff out and it confirmed that they were both day 5 transfers 😩😩😩  so I'm now where near better off this round. My normal period would be due Sunday so I need to try and get past Sunday!!!!!
Really struggling today 
Treezuk  everything crossed for you x


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Best of luck Treez and Lils today 🤞🤞thinking of you both! 

7 percent, I wake up panicking too! Don’t know how I’m going to make it to Monday and you poor thing have to wait until Wednesday. I’ve been getting on and off cramps for the last couple of days and every time am convinced it’s period! I just want to know now, it’s this in between where you can’t be happy or sad just have to try and be “positive” for two weeks! If I had a penny for every time I’d been told to be “calm” and “ positive” since trying for a baby it would have probably paid for the treatment ☺

Eviegary try to resist the urge to test if you can, but completely get why you might. It’s a difficult one but just think how it would make you feel if came back negative, could you easily put it down to being too early!? Also you can get false positives apparently due to trigger shot. When is your otd?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m officially PREGNANT 🤰 with an amazing number to 186 🙏🏻 I don’t even need to repeat she just wants me to see my GP as need to get repeat meds and get another changed - she rang me from the clinic to tell me personally which I’m so greatful for she was so excited bless her 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

OMG, Treez that's brilliant!  Massive congratulations.  I'm so excited for you, but not half as excited as you are for yourself, I'll bet.  Enjoy this pregnancy - sending you very happy Baby Vibes indeed!

xxx


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

AMAZING news!!! Massive Congratulations treez you must feel on top of the world! 👏🏻👏🏻☺ Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m excited , scared , nervous and pangs of wanting to cry from relief - I am soooooo happy 😁😁😁


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!  Do something really fun today, and aim to celebrate!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I found out sat in a cafe at the transport museum while hubby and son were walking around hehe 😂 so funny 🤣 

Thank you so much for your kind words x


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Oh Treez this is amazon news! So so so happy for you! Congratulations and well done. Have a wonderful day celebrating and feeling all those feelings. What a special day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Treez that’s brilliant! 
How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Lila - is out your otd too?


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Treezuk I've got tears streaming reading this ... Massive congratulations this is amazing news 😘😘😘 x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!     This is amazing news!!!   Enjoy  

Morgan - Hope those are all positive signs for you  

7Perecent - Everything crossed you get passed Sunday   

Good luck to everyone else - let's hope your success is contagious treez!  

AFM - Been preoccupied with work which has been a good distraction but also a bit stressful. I'm not getting any symptoms... If I get a bfn on Sunday I'll have to wait another four days to have that glass of wine because of my 16 day luteal phase


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you girls so much I’m over the moon  

Lils - how did you get on ? 

I’m 9dp5dt today so 4 weeks exactly x


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I’m really angry. I was told I had an expanded blast transferred and hence decided to only have one. Now I find out it was one of the normal blasts and the expanded ones were frozen. I don’t understand and I’m cross as I would have had two back in this situation.


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Mooface - so you think they didn’t select the best blast to transfer? I don’t understand why they do that. Funnily enough we weren’t given any info or choice about which blast to transfer (we had 4 frozen) they just decided for us and I assumed it would be the best one... 

...and yes today is my OTD. Had blood taken first thing this morning but at my clinic they don’t call back until 5pm. I’m fully expecting bad news due to all the negative FRER hpts I’ve already done. I’ve already done my crying and started to accept it already before they even call with the blood result. I know that sounds crazy but I find it easier this way. 

Laquinn - still crossing everything for you.

Treez - I bet your family are delighted. Will you tell people or hold off until 12 weeks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you lils - I’ve told everyone who knew about the ivf as it’s quite hard to hide when your going to Greece people twig so I have just been more selective who I tell , my mum dad & sister know to I feel like at this point if anyone twigs then sod or I just wanna enjoy being pregnant if anything happens I’ll just cross that bridge when I get to it - good luck to you anyways I know it doesn’t help but you never know it’s good in a way you got it out your system , I had convinced myself this morning that I was out not sure why I think the panic set in x

Moogace that’s horrible I don’t get why they wouldn’t tell you I was informed what was what all the way along even how they decorated etc


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

So I just had my Blood result. 
HCG = zero. Which we already knew, so fine. On the plus side I can tear off the hormone patches and pack away the needles and pessaries for a few weeks...I’m going to enjoy a glass of wine tonight and plan something to look forward to. 

I’ll keep checking in to see how all you ladies are doing and will be thinking of you all. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

So so sorry to read that Lils 😢 am gutted for you! You must be devestated, Give yourself a few days to grieve, drink that vino and book a trip away. So sorry, it’s so unfair and a massive gamble what we out ourselves through every time. Sending hugs ❤ Xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Lils, I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know you had an inkling already, but it never quite prepares you, does it?  

Take your time with this one.  It's a tough, tough road, and there's no reason you need to be OK with this.  Do whatever you have to do.  Don't bother staying strong, keeping it together or any of that crap.  Most people who tell you those things don't have a clue.  

Life is bloody unfair.


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Aw Lils 😢 Sending you love 😘😘😘😘 x


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear, lils. Good luck next time round.
Congrats, treez.
Mooface: i understand your frustrations in feeling they were not honest to you, although i am not sure there is a huge difference in succes between an expanded and "normal" blast.
8dp5dt for me. Otd Monday, but seriously considering doing blood test tomorrow, as we will be going on holiday on Saturday. Feeling there is a good chance of positive due to some cramps between 24 and 48 h and a slight twinge now and then afterwards. My breasts seemed a bit more sensitive yesterday. And I was extremely emotional today (like severe pms, but as this was a medicated fet i never ovulated, so hormone levels should be "stable"). On the other hand i do not dare be too optimistic. Do not really want to know result yet, as I am afraid of the disappointment if it is negative (even if it means i can stop the itchy and sweaty oestregen patches)...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh Lils I’m so so sorry I really hoped this would be it for you talking from experience have the wine have a cry and then when your ready think about the next step this was my 4th try and with only one working briefly (literally days) before I always felt it was such a long shot for me to get anywhere other than failure , but some how you do dust yourself off and try again when you feel ready I’ve has years inbetween my try’s before Cos I couldn’t face it - be kind to yourself Hun big hugs x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

So sorry to hear that Lils... Sending lots of hugs  

Hope you can work your way through your list of stuff to do and start coming out the other side with a clear and optimistic view of the road ahead and what it should be. Be kind to yourself and spoil each other xxx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I’m so sorry lols. 

I know there will be a reason. I just need to chill out. I’ve now convinced myself this will fail as I should have had 2 back.


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Any of you girl's having really bad hot flushes? I don't no if it's the meds or what it is but mine are getting really bad?? Xx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Morgan, 

I’ve been getting horrific hot flushes! I wasn’t sure if it was the meds, the weather or possible pregnancy symptoms! I guess time will tell.. hopefully it’s a good sign. I’m 3dp5dt, how far are you? 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I have had flushes on previous cycles but not this one weirdly that’s sometimes a sign of not enough Estrogen 

Godiva - sorry I missed your msg of congrats thank you c


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lils- enjoy that wine and hope you find some lovely things to do in next few weeks. Good luck for the future!

Treez- wonderful news, congrats! 

Mooface- I’m sure there’s a good reason for their choice of embryo. I’d be surprised if they didn’t pick the best one for transfer. Perhaps there was something else in the quality which pushed this one above the others. Anyway putting in 2 doesn’t put your chances up that much compared to 1. And I am still apprehensive about the ting possibility of twins.

AFM- having AF like pains for the latter half of the day, mostly on left side (where they thought the ectopic might have been). It’s way too early for an ectopic to cause pain but disconcerting nonetheless! Started to think about testing tomorrow (d4pt), but just convinced myself out of it as it’s waaaaay too early! Argh, I just want to know!!


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Am 6dp5dt, today has been the day were the hot flushes have been so bad and feeling a bit nausea, I've my hcg blood test tomorrow so I don't no what it will tell, were has everyone had there treatment at? Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Morgan sounds like it could possibly be good need however my hot flushes made me feel sick quite a bit it was the immense feeling of heat x

Thanks ducky - I’ve had a niggly pain on my right side from transfer I only have a right side and it has a cyst so I put it down to that but I do reckon it has something to do with it though all the same


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Goodluck Morgan with your blood test..! Can’t wait to hear how you get on, fingers crossed for good news x 

Congratulations treezuk on your BFP ❤ x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Morgan - I'm the opposite - getting cold and having to put my socks on! But I have low blood pressure... Everything crossed for today. I was booked in for de IVF at Zlin when I got a bfp naturally last month but sadly miscarried so ttc naturally this month and next before going to Zlin. Where are you cycling? xxx

Ducky - fingers crossed those are good signs for you  

AFM - I'm 10dpo. My main symptom is gas!!!   Yesterday I had a wee bit of watery brown spotting - hope it's not a sign that AF is on the way  

Good luck to eoe!


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello all 

I'm officially PUPO again so I can join you all  

I have a frozen transfer yesterday with just the one put back.  I had my first ISCI cycle in January this year which went well, but it wan't meant to be 

Mochashosh, I remember your posts from earlier in the year.  I am sorry it didn't work out for you either.  Fingers crossed that this time is the lucky one! 

Lots of luck to everyone else 

x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Polly 

I remember you too.  So sad that things didn't work out for you at the start of the year either.  We had such high hopes for you.  Hopefully this time will be 'the one' for both of us.

I'm testing tomorrow.  Should really have been today, but I didn't want to.  I'm really, really scared to test this time, especially as I don't believe it's worked, and I've got no idea of how to go forward.

Sometimes ignorance really is bliss.

xxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining. I will be starting my 2ww tomorrow as I am booked in for transfer at 11am. Really looking forward to transfer as it’s been such a short spontaneous cycle. (I had my scan to measure baseline Monday lol) it’s the first time I have manage to go through this process without meds so quite curious to see if it works out. 

I will be having one day 5 frozen embryos transferred and this will be my second transfer. The first being in June. Unfortunately that one didn’t take. We are with jessops women’s hospital in Sheffield. 

I hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Welcome Polly and Tammy xx 

Best of luck during the 2ww 🤞🏻xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Food luck polly & Tammy x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Polly and Tammy - happy 2ww!  

Mochashosh - Everything crossed for you tomorrow    

Hello to eoe


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Aww girls, what a stressful day I've had I booked to go private at my home in northern Ireland for private bloods to check my 6dp5dt hcg levels. I've been having my ivf treatment in Poland. I was willing to pay whatever it takes today to get my bloods and results but this is impossible because the blood results would take 5-6 working days to get results and by this time I would be doing my pregnancy test and also I would have no doctor here to read my results as the blood labs here wouldn't get them to myself. Now I've contacted my clinic in Poland they said it's so important for these bloods to be done. Am on baby aspirin, esofem, progestrone sepparies and other supplements, now I don't no what to do with meds? I've been so upset and stressed all day and I don't no what to do?  xx


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Morganbeth sorry you’ve had a crappy day!! I had similar issue with my doctors saying it would take up to a week which didn’t teally help as my clinic in Spain needed same day, so I spoke to my original nhs fertility clinic at the hospital and they have given me a form to get them done urgently on Monday so will get results same day, not sure if that’s an option for you? Xxx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Morganbeth: I would also advise to try any local fertility center (that offers private treatment). They are used to the tests and the need of a fast turnover, so well worth giving them a call. It is not extremely abnormal to have people even doing the scans before EC or ET in a clinic where you are not under treatment (eg for treatment abroad). They will usually not interpret your results, as they do not know your history or treatment plan, and treatment plans and "habits" can differ between clinics. They should be able to email the results to you or your clinic though.
Bloods on 6dp are not standard in ivf treatment, which illustrates my point that treatment protocols vary between clinics and individual medical history. Most people in medicated cycles continu the meds until 12 weeks, then the hormones (progesteron and oestogen) are usually stopped. Your clinic might be worried about some levels (eg progesterone) and might consider upping or switching the meds if you appear to be low. In any case it is probably a good idea to continue the meds for now in the same doses unless your clinic tells you differently.
You mentioned one of the things they needed is hcg? At this stage your embryo (placenta) is probably not producing much yet. Maybe they want to be sure you got rid of your trigger shot to be sure any hcg detected later is tuely "your own"? Did you need an extra injection of eg pregnyl after EC, with the intent of aidi'g ilplantation?

Afm: tested today after experiencing heartburn yesterday evening (something i only had at the beginning and end of previous pregnancy). It confirmed my growing suspicion: bfp!


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Wonderful news Godiva. Huge congratulations! Sweet dreams  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Morganbeth, that really is stressful. Do you have any contacts who are complementary practitioners with a practitioner account at a lab with a fast turnaround time?  Bit of a long shot, I know, but that's another way to get your bloods done quickly.  Maybe I should open a practitioner account with Drs Lab so I can help women in your position, because I imagine you're not the only one.  I don't have an account with them at the moment, and I don't think they're in Ireland anyway, otherwise I would offer to help.  

AFM BFN this morning.  Totally devastated, but testing again on Tuesday just in case.  Not sure what to do now.  The chances of my having a successful pregnancy are a bit like betting on a 3-legged horse to win the Grand National; there's a theoretical possibility that it could happen, but it probably won't.  Logic says I should stop, but I have literally nothing else to live for.


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

What did you manage to sort out in the end MorganBeth? It seems unfair to me of your clinic to put so much stress on you at a time that’s stressful enough! When did they originally tell you you needed bloods on 6dpt? Hopefully it’s all sorted now x 

Oh I’m so sorry mochashosh. How many days are you now? Maybe it’s too early, late implanter? Does your clinic test bloods? X

Congratulations Godiva!!! How many days are you? Let’s hope he/she is sticky xx 

So I was a bit naughty this morning and tested very early (5dp5dt) and got a BFP! I know it’s early days and might be a chemical pregnancy but my OHSS symptoms started coming back yesterday so I was confident something was up. I’ve never had a BFP in my life before so it was so lovely to see. I know it’s not the trigger, I only had a low dose and I tested that out a few days ago. I will test again tomorrow and hopefully see the line getting darker 🤞🏻 x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

Monntymoo - that’s really exciting news! Fingers crossed that line keeps getting darker day by day xxx

Mochashosh - so sorry to hear about the BFN. As you say, there’s still hope, but I understand that feeling as your heart sinks at yet another negative test. I think I must have had at least twenty like it and it still hurts just as much every time. Take care of yourself. I’m sad to read you say it’s the only thing worth living for. I hope you don’t believe that really. It’s not true. Can you try to find something else you enjoy to distract you over the weekend? I’m going for a camping trip with friends and family this weekend. I’ve not told them about my BFN so we probably won’t talk about it but just getting away will hopefully make me feel a bit better. Anyway I wanted to send you a virtual hug and healing thoughts x

As I start to accept my most recent IVF failure, I’ve decided I’m determined to understand the cause of my unexplained secondary infertility. I had 18 months of failed attempts naturally and now 10 months of failed IVF. I’m considering visiting Serum in Athens, and trying some of their tests... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Congratulations to monryunoo and Godiva. How many days are you Godiva?

I’m 5dp5dt and managed to resist testing this morning. I have no symptoms anyway so I’m sure it would be pointless. Feel pretty hopeless at the moment.


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies I hope you don’t mind me joining, I had a 3 day transfer on Thursday, I had two Ab grade embies put back in so got our fingers crossed   I’m trying not to think about it to much just carrying on as normal, we’re off to Disney tomorrow for four days then down to Italy for another 5 days so that should make things go quicker, so I will be testing on holiday  
So nice to see everyone bfp,so sorry for the bad news too. 
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

I just took a clear blue digital test because of the symptoms I was having and I was going out of my mind.  Anyway after what seemed like forever I got a bfp!!! I’m 7dp5dt. Could it still be the trigger? I had the trigger shot 14 days ago?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome Iamleena and good luck x

Godiva & monty - congrats to you both looks like we’re all in the same DD group when I can figure out exactly where they are hehe 🙏🏻🤞🏻 Fx for ongoing baby vibes to you both 

Lils - I think it’s good for you to reasses the situation and get any tests you want to do I honestly tried all I could and if this hadn’t worked we were seriously considering surrogacy as a last resort because I had done all the tests I could do for me I felt that everything went fine up the implantation bit which is the annoying part and having already had one child the clinic was very much like you can do it we just don’t know why it won’t take I was thinking about embroyo glue and allsorts but I know NL aren’t keen on stuff like that I think my mind started running away - the strangest thing of all is I put on weight recently instead of losing it and I’m big as it is (think it was stress) anyways when I got pregnant with my son I was at my biggest before a gastric bypass and then lost a load of weight and all my pregnancy’s failed now weirdly this ones took could be conimdence just find it odd that couldn’t stay pregnant at a lower weight - strange , good luck and stay in touch I have everything crossed for you 

Keep the faith mooface - I thought I was out and I wasn’t you never really know till you test x

Mocha - I know it’s hard but don’t give it up keep going , keep asking questions about things and any testsing etc and go from there I can honestly hand on heart say I thought I was wasting my time carrying on but I had the envies there so I decided I may as well try and I’m so glad I kept going maybe that’s why I was so relaxed this time around because I’d kinda thought it would be The same so my mind kinda switched off which in a way was a good thing for me as usually I’m stressed to the eyeballs worrying about every little thing - good luck x

Congrats Natalie I don’t think it could still be the trigger now but be cautious for the next few days just to be on safe side x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Natalie - congratulations!  Hopefully this is THE ONE!

Monty - congratulations to you too!  So exciting for you.  My clinic normally offer a blood test but they know better than to do that with me, because I'm so bad with needles.  And they only offer it if the pregnancy test is either positive or unclear; I think they figure that if a urine test shows nothing a blood test won't either.

Godiva - great news.  Really well done.

Mooface, sorry that you're feeling hopeless, but totally with you in that feeling.  You really do still have everything to play for; some people get no symptoms at all and still achieve pregnancy, so hang in there and don't be tempted to test early.

Treez - thank you for the kind words.  My clinic isn't offering me any more testing.  They just say, "Well, the odds are very low because of your age" and try to push donor eggs on me.  If I do try again it will be with another clinic.  I will be sad to see this one go, because the nurses are so lovely, but I don't feel the consultant is doing his best; just ticking the boxes because he feels I'm a hopeless case.

Lils - enjoy camping.  We were supposed to visit my mum this weekend, but I really don't want to see anyone right now.  I have to do some shopping for my kids' cookery class on Monday, but I'm not even sure I can cope with that.  I'm just sitting here bawling. Honestly, I don't NEED a baby, I AM one!

Have a great weekend everyone.

xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think that if the clinic is good enough and they have different tricks up your sleeve it’s definatly worth trying somewhere else the clinic we used are more than happy to try OE as long as the numbers are good for me my numbers were beyond saveable in own egg stakes so I went for DE maybe it was easier already have a biological child I dunno


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies I am officially pupo. Have one “beautifully thawed” 5day embryo on board hopefully getting nice and comfy xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Yay best of luck Tammy x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats Godiva, Monty and Natalie!    

Mochashosh -  

Lils - Good to hear you're planning and lots of ladies seem to find their answer at Serum 

Hi Tammy  

Mooface - Fingers crossed you get your positive  

Welcome IanAleena  

AFM - Testing tomorrow 12DPO - not holding out much hope but you never know!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Laquinn x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi laquinn and good look! Xx

Thanks treezuk. How are you getting on? Xx

Congratulations nat wishing you all the best xxx I’m so happy for you xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m doing good thank you Tammy , I wasn’t feeling to good yesterday had some pains in my arm and neck not sure how or why but it seemed to ease off this morning after having a good nights sleep last night apart from that I’m feeling okay.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining. I had my first fresh transfer this morning and have my top grading embryo back on board. 
I also managed to get another 4 perfect quality ones to freeze. I could not be happier. 
We got a video of the timelapse from the embryoscooe it is amazing.
Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow that sounds awesome hope - Congrats on being PUPO good luck. For the next week or so xxx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi hope welcome. Oh wow we never got offered a video that is so special. I treasure the little photos we get and would really love that. We seem to be following each other on boards lol. I’m so glad your transfer went well I was thinking of you as I was waiting for mine xx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

We fly to South Africa tonight and I could hack not knowing anymore. Was my dad’s party yesterday and realised as I was hugging people goodbye that my boobs did hurt. So I’ve tested this am with a frer and got a really clear second line at 6dp5dt. Incredibly early days and with my history of miscarriage I’m more terriers than excited but I’m just grateful to still have a chance. May yet be a chemical I guess.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Mooface that’s great news - just try and relax and enjoy SA what will be will be as you well know so enjoy everyday as it comes after 4 losses that’s what I’m doing x


----------



## Montymoomoo (Jul 3, 2018)

Yay congrats mooface!!! We're both 6dp today  I tested again this morning with a frer to see if the line was darkening which it is so then I tested on a Tesco test which is somewhere between 20-25mui/ml to see if it was strong enough and I got a faint positive on that! Did you keep your wee sample? It gives me encouragement to see hcg levels rising each day xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes was first morning wee today. Line was surprisingly dark - not a squinter at all.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it depends on the brand tbh because I got some from Willow did it in the middle of the day and the line wasn’t very dark but dark enough and came up straight away but the free o did the other day was darker but not dark dark when I first found out my beta I’m debating staying away from them now asnits just stressing me out thinking about it haha


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Well done all the ladies who are testing positive.  That's fabulous.  Have a great weekend and enjoy being pregnant.

xxx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi 

It's lovely to see good news here today, good luck ladies. 

Mochashosh - I am so very sorry, I can't say anything to make you feel better, but I hope you do start to feel more positive soon. 

xx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Hope and welcome  

Congrats Mooface!    

AFM - Got a bfn this morning    Was expecting it TBH but had a wee cry and went for walk on the beach so feeling much better now. One more try naturally then on to de     

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to those testing tomorrow


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Laquinn even if your expecting it it’s still a hard pill to swallow  big hugs and good luck for your next round xxx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

So nice to see all the positives, just stay positive and enjoy  
Laquinn so sorry to hear your news .


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Laquinn so very sad to hear your news.  Remember to test again in a couple of days in case you got a late implanter.  That's what I'm doing, because it's happened that way for me before.  And if it's a negative, a friend of our age who's been trying for 3 years is now pregnant with twins, so it can still happen.

Thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

treez - Thanks  

Ianaleena - Thanks  

Mochashosh - Thanks. I got a bfn last month at 12dpo then got a bfp at 20dpo so you never know... Good to hear about your friend! Let's hope we are as lucky!   xxx


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

I’m so sorry Laaquin. Sending big hugs to you. Take care and be very kind to yourself. It’s such a tough and brutal rollercoaster we all ride with the highest hopes and lowest moments of disappointment xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Congratulations to all the ladies getting their BFPs. 

Sorry Laquinn on your BFN 😢 I think I am in the same boat, done hpts over the weekend and got BFNs (although I think one is now showing an evap line and I’ve been trying to work out all morning if I am colour blind not being able to tell difference between blue or grey) been for my blood test today (11dp5dt) and waiting on results, very much expecting BFN. We have one frostie in Spain and then 3 more blasts guaranteed with our DE package. Just was really hoping first round with DE was going to work (as naive as that sounds) everything went great, my lining was 9.4 on the day, 5ab blast. Now I’m wondering if something else is wrong, maybe uterine receptivity. It’s just a massive gamble every time and so very disappointing wheb it’s negative again.

Goodluck to anyone else testing today / this week xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Becca  honestly try not to over think it the first DE cycle is probably about getting things in order and not nessiserly getting pregnant if it’s a BFN take it as a test cycle where now you can go back discuss things and see what else can be done or tested before you do the next cycle for me I have had more success with frozen cycles than fresh - this was my 4th round and I got bfn on 1st fresh , bfp on 2nd FET , 3rd fresh bfn and this one BFP (FET) but only two of those cycles I’ve used innohep injections before that I didn’t and with some I used accupunture and some I didn’t so I would see how this pans out and come up with a plan but just try to relax big hugs and fx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I’m sorry Laaquin. Be kind to yourself. Thinking f yiu because. 

So we’ve now arrived in South Africa. Basically not slept for 24 hrs and shattered so off for a nap. Paranoid that boobs less sore today but only have a few more test with me so going to not do one today (even though that stresses me out).


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you Treez I know you’re right 😊 think it’s because I wasn’t expecting ivf with own eggs to really work because of how rubbish they were so with this I just thought we’d elimnated the issue so should be fine but I i know it’s so much more than that. I had acupuncture before and after and was so chilled out as we made it into a holiday. You just think when you do everything right that it will work but i should know by now it doesn’t work like that. . I’ll speak to clinic after result and see what further tests they can do. Unless a miracle happens and it’s BFP. I still have a little hope as no AF or sign, last round I did come on before OTD. but I know progesterone can affect that. Just want to know now for definite!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Mooface try not to worry the symptoms will come and go glad you arrived safely x

Becca - I understand that totally after years of ttc and having a child already I was told that DE was a shoe in to work as I had a proven travel record having a term birth but that wasn’t correct even the clinic were like we don’t get it why isn’t it working as in paper I was text book everything was always perfect in the cycle lining was great etc but just didn’t work - the only difference this time was I was relaxed and chilled before hand previously I’ve been upset or stressed and I had given up smoking months before where as before my previous tries I had only stopped smoking before the cycle so I dunno could be a number of reasons


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Treez! I guess we never really know why some implant and some don’t and can spend hours thinking (googling) if we done something wrong but it’s wasted time really, just have to pick myself up and move onto the next round in good time. It’s given me hope that you now have your BFP. Hoping all goes well in your pregnancy for you Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks becca and yes be positive and keep going but also have your limit know when enough is enough for me it was so difficult to want to stop or even think about stopping but you have to be realistic what your wanting to put yourself through at the same time - always here if you need a chat xxx


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Lils  

Becca - Sorry to hear about your bfn too. Hope the blood test says otherwise  

Good luck mooface!  

treez - Think I'll be going for de IVF in November - any tips on how to prepare?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Tbh not really just try to relax that’s the only advice I can offer it is much easier than doing OE ivf it’s only a case of sorting the lining really and getting it to a good thickness of you have never had an issue with that it should be just fine - I tried accupunture twice one time I did eat pregnant one time o didn’t and ended up with a bad leg for several months afterwards dunno wether it was connected or not but decided this time to try and do it without and something worked


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey girls. 

Just letting use all know I got a BFP today, completely over the moon xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations Morgan! What day are you on? Xx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Hurray, Morganbeth. Did you find a solution to your testing-problem then?


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Brilliant, Morgan. Huge congratulations!


----------



## Morganbeth (Apr 21, 2018)

Am.on day 10, tested earlier cause I've been so sick over the weekend knew something was up, I just don't a home pregnancy test. Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats Morgan xxx


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone 
So much positivity here and I'm coming in with my big black cloud.
11 days after 2dt (yesterday) I started spotting in the morning, still went for my acupuncture appointment and came away feeling so much calmer. By last night full on period. My blood test is tomorrow but it's obvious it's a BFN. Today I feel so angry, angry with myself angry with the world and everyone in it. Why me, what the f is wrong with me 😫😫😫😫😫😫😫 Nobody and I mean no one apart from you ladies know how I'm feeling right now. Nobody knew about this cycle so on the plus side no one will ask. It's when you see the 'oh poor you look' on people's face I can't handle.
Where do I go from here.. I'm still producing eggs that fertilise but just won't stick !!! 
Is there anymore tests that can be done either uk or abroad 
Sorry to be so negative but I was so quietly confident this time and reading all you ladies BFP definitely gives you hope.
Love to everyone x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi 7Percent

I am so sorry to hear about your news.  I wish I could give you some comfort and say things will get better, and there will be a solution, but I'm in a very similar position and I feel exactly the same way.

If you've been with the same clinic throughout your journey you may want to see if another clinic would have a different approach.  Check out the threads regarding clinics in your area and then contact any likely ones.  One of their team should be able to talk to you about their approach or offer you an open evening or tour.  It won't be a doctor, but it will give you an idea of what they might be able to do, and whether their ethos is for you.

If you're looking for inspiration, have a look on the over 40s board at a story called 'Can I do this?  I'm not sure'.  It's a lady who had 8 cycles and was in her 40s and had basically given up.  Her overseas clinic offered her a free cycle, and she did it just because it was free, having decided nothing would work and she was at the end of the road.  Now she's about to give birth!  

But, listen, there is absolutely nothing wrong with you.  The Dice of Life can be extremely cruel, but it's not your fault.  

Take time to do whatever you need to do.  Don't be tempted to pretend it's OK or bounce back quickly.  This is your grief and anger and you deal with it your way.  But, if and when you're ready, look about you and see what may be out there for you.  There may yet be some pleasant surprises on the journey ahead.

And please message me if you need to vent, because I could almost have written your post - only I probably wouldn't have been as polite!

xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m so sorry to hear 7 percent about your journey and bleeding , have you and your DH both had tests done I assume you would have to make sure his soerm is okay and your egg situation that aside if those are okay then I would say the next thing to look at would be sticky blood , auto immune issues and NK cell testing that costs about £550 and you can get it done in Coventry , apart from that I would speak to your clinic see what they suggest and if your not happy speak to some other clinics both abroad and in the uk and see what they suggest most abroad will have no obligation to join but most offer free Skype chats etc I know mine does x


----------



## Laquinn (Sep 4, 2017)

Congrats Morganbeth! 

7Percent - So sorry to hear this - I feel your pain   Have you had immunes done? In Alan Beer's book Is Your Body Baby Friendly he says being over 40 is an immune issue in itself and he saw a lot of women in their 40s get pregnant with their own eggs whilst treating them for immune issues.

The lady Mochashosh mentions on the other thread used donor eggs - would that be something you might consider? Speaking to clinics myself they all said oe pregnancy over 40 is more likely to happen naturally... But places like Create seem to have the managed it with a few x


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I’m so sorry 7perxent.
Our last own egg cycle was similar. Low members of eggs and a day 2 transfer. After Tay failed I was quoted under 10% chance of success with own eggs and we decided we could no longer face doing stil cycles for me. 

So we had donor eggs this cycle and tentatively it seems to have worked. It’s been so easy compared to my own egg cycles, just tablets and pessaries. I had treatment in the Czech Republic and even with the travelling it was still easy. In total is cost 5000 euros which includes the travel and that’s less than another cycle of own egg ivf would have been. However it’s not for everyone. We went abroad as didnt want to wait any longer - my last uk cycle failed in April and our follow up was June and then they said 8-10 months to match would a donor and it was double the price. Happy for you to pm me if you want. Be kind to yourself xxx

Afm 8dp5dt today and tested for the second time and line seems darker. Still no real symptoms and it’s not for another week - which seems ridiculous!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That’s exavtly why we chose abroad to mooface because the price we payed in Greece was reasonably cheaper than England and the donors were more reiadlt available


----------



## Lils1980 (Oct 4, 2017)

7percent - I just want to send you a hug and say I'm sorry. I'm also having a horrid horrid period after another failed cycle and feeling angry at the world. I also wonder what is wrong with me. We have good looking embryos but my womb seems to be a hostile environment and they die when they are put in there  I'm thinking of contacting Serum in Greece to look at hidden infection testing, immune issues and/or hysteroscopy. None of these have been suggested by my UK clinic but I'm keen to give it a try before using up our last frozen embryos. Might be worth looking into if you also have implantation issues? Good luck with whatever you decide xxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca2887 (Feb 9, 2018)

Lils and 7percent sorry about your BFNs too  😢 have you heard of ERmap? I am trying this next as well as immunology.  My clinic in Spain offer this but I don’t think a lot of places do in the uk. Seems promising.

Xx


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your kind uplifting words.
Thanks for making me feel I'm not alone in my thoughts of this awful journey we're all on. 
What a long day it was at work today, was glad to be home to my comfort zone .
After reading all your comments I've sat on google for hours reading about all these immune tests and Greece keeps popping up. with an AMH is 2.5 I've not got much full left in the tank so some serious chat over the next few days I think.
Once again. Thank you ladies 😘😘😘 x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

2.5 isn’t to bad to do own eggs but it’s on the boarder I know a lot of clinics won’t go belowan amh of 2 before they suggest donor eggs - for your own sanity maybe loook into that to just to see how the land lies in with Newlife in Thessaloniki Greece and I can’t rate them enough they seem to have a lot of people using them for DE - they do OE as well which is about 1500 Euro cheaper than DE.


----------



## 7Percent (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks Treezuk
Just been to get my bloods done at the clinic so they will phone me after 2pm to let me know next steps. Apparently I need to see what bloods come back at before I get my follow up appointment. Hopefully work will be a distraction it's all this waiting I can't handle 
Love to all 😘😘 x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

U2 7percent whatever happens just take it one day at a time xxx 🤞🏻


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi 7percent - that's really good that your clinic is following up so promptly.  Mine just says 'phone if you need to', but there's nobody there when you do.  How do I know if I need to?

Having a bad day today.  Feel really peculiar; not exactly ill, but definitely not right.  I'm used to bouncing back from a cycle like a rubber ball, but it's not happening this time.  

Hope all of you are well.

xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, after some advice... woke up this morning with a tiny wipe of brown blood... couple hours later I went to the loo and bright red blood. I am 4dp5dt.
My thinking is... too early for period? Too red for implantation? Far too early to show any signs of a miscarriage!
Xxx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

I am sorry ladies, it's such a tough process.  

Mochashosh, you don't need to bounce back yet.  Your bounce will come when you're ready x 

I'm 6dp5dt and feeling rotten, I've had cramping for the last few days, but really strong today.  I know it could be a positive sign, I know it's probably the drugs but it definitely feels like AF is on the way ..... it's so frustrating  

They tell you to carry on like normal in the TWW and try and forget about it ..... how the flip do you do that when you're being pummelled from the insides!  

Hope everyone is OK today 

x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi hope how heavy is it? Just a wipe of red blood or more? If it’s just a wipe it could be the pessaries have it irritated you but I would speak to your clinic as they will be able to get you the best advice for peace of mind x I hope your okay. X

Polly I rang my clinic about my cramping and pains. You can take paracetamol if it’s painful. But I know what you mean discomfort puts it to the forefront of your mind so you can’t really do anything but think about it. I hope they ease for you soon xx


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I’ve had some odd discharge today too at 9dp5dt. It’s was a peach/ orange colour, I think it was probably blood but not sure as color so odd (sorry for TMI guys). Can’t help but feel pessimistic about it? Anyone ever had this before?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Ducky I’ve had yellow when wiping and then I realised it’s my pee doing it it’s very very bright yellow where I’m dehydrated so it’s making me remember to drink more water tbh just check with clinic if your worried 

Hope some people do bleed a lot when implanting you never really know until you take the pee or blood test how many days till you test  I know someone who had that with both her kids and all went fine. Fx 

Hope you feel better soon Michael x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. It’s all a big strange. Was quite a bit that time I went and was like proper red. Then the next time as still red but not much. Next time was more brown then the next nothing. Haha yes you can tell I am been an obsessive wee goer today to check haha
My official blood test isn’t u til next Thursday but I am on holiday so having to wait u til the 21st so there will be lots of sticks being peed on haha 
Xxz


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi

*Hope*I had some sort of brown blood when I wiped on 7dp5dt it lasted about 3-4 hours then stopped, I'm guessing it was implantation bleeding from days 2&3 after transfer. I didn't have bright red blood but have read it's ok as long as it doesn't have clots in it.

*treez* I've had some funny yellow coloured discharge too the last few days, I think it's normal ?

Afm my otd is tomorrow, my husband and I tested tonight incase it wasn't good news but I'm delighted to say the Clearblue digital test confirmed I am Pregnant and the weeks indicator has changed to 2-3 weeks. My husband and I cried and hugged, were both so scared about a chemical pregnancy again though. 
Will test again in the morning and ring the clinic. I'm soooooooooooo happy &#128522;


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations nat I so happy for you. Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Great news natalie  

The discharge scared me at first but then when I looked down the loo and saw my pee was bright yellow that’s when I put 2&2 together lol 😆


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have woken up this morning with an urge to POAS! I’m going to fight it and stay strong though as I’m only 5dp5dt so too early for anything. My otd is Monday so 4 days. I can do this xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You can it’s hard but you can do it 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks treez I am really struggling to stay calm today as work is becoming a very stressful day. I am worried that it will sabotage my cycle but I can’t get any time off. I don’t know what to do 😔


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Do not stress about stress. It will not make or break your result. I went straight back to work the day after my FET, and have a pretty stressful job. I got a BFP. I even feel work makes the tww easier, as it gives you something else to think about.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I agree with Godiva try not to stress Tammy I know it’s hard but it will not affect your what’s already now implanted or not implanted so just try relax


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

So test strong this morning- nearly darker than the control line and have sore boobs. And 10dp5dt so have called my rmc consultant. However, this is proving a nightmare. She was adamant I had to be seen at 6 weeks. Consultant off until I would be 8 weeks.
After 20 mins on the phone from South Africa I’ve managed to get an epau scan at 6+2 and an appt with her at 8/40. I guess that’s ok?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That’s fine don’t stress it they can’t complain if the person isn’t there , glad your test is good


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tammy - we have the same test date!  I was worried about stress affecting the cycle and nearly put it off, but there didn't appear to be any concern when I looked into it.  Try not to worry. 

I'm not going to test early, but I'm finding it much harder this time.  

Natalie - congratulations! 

x


----------



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi moo face- congrats on the positive tests! 

Tammy- I hope you feel less stressed now the work day is over

I haven’t had any more of the odd orange discharge (fingers crossed). OTD is tomorrow, I’ll be up at the crack of dawn I’m sure! Feeling super nervous... x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks ladies I’m feeling much better now. Just chilling with the hubby watching a film x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow ducky x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi ladies has anyone else ever experienced a tummy twitches with the pessaries? I had them on my last cycle and they have arrived again on this one too. It’s a rare side effect of them and nothing to worry about but just wondered if anyone else has had this?? Xx (it’s a visible twitch) xx


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi ladies,

Just discovered this chat for the 2ww. I've been on the Low AMH/High FSH group. So many positive stories but also sadness for those who get the heartbreaking BFN. I'm avoiding doing my test - is this normal? Last time i couldn't wait and probably tested to early and then keep testing hoping the result would change.

I had EC on Friday 27 July and D3 transfer on Monday 30 July so it is 2 weeks today since EC. I think I'm meant to test today? I've not done it this morning so will do it at weekend or maybe Monday. I have a busy weekend with lots of family visiting - they don't all know about IVF and the ones who do know don't necessarily understand plus there is an element of "well you did leave it late to meet someone". I'm not sure I can deal with family mayhem and the pressure of a result so that's the reason for leaving til Monday. OH is not around. Arrrgghhh. Its weird how you can be surrounded by people and yet feel so alone. Hence me venting my thoughts here. Part of me thinks I'll know either way when and if AF arrives. That's passive i know but i can't change the result now.

I've had no symptoms part from being really tired with sore boobs which is usual PMT for me. Nothing out of the ordinary though I did have toothache the other day (it didn't last very long!) and a short lived cold sore! This makes me feel nervous as I've had no spotting or cramping. Ok i need to stop now - my mind is going slightly crazy 

Lots og hugs to all of you in the same position xx

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me: 43, AMH 2, FSH last test 29 but i've been advised to retest, Af count 4-5, irregular cycle 23-29 days
DH: 46, 38% DNA fragmentation, variable count, volume and motility. Last semen analysis was really poor but previously good results.
No physical, structural issues eg tubes, ovaries, lining, just low supply of poor quality eggs  
1. IVI, Valencia (Feb 2017) - Agonist daily cycle (Noristherone, Decapeptyl, Gonal F 300, Menopur 150 - 4 follicles, 3 eggs collected, 2 mature, ICSI no fertilisation
2. Lister (feb 201 - Long day 21 OCP protocol (Pill for 2 weeks, Suprecur 0.5 for 7 days, then 0.1 during stims, 300 Menopur, Trigger using Ovitrelle 250mcg - 4 follicles 18-22mm, only 1 egg collected, ICSI, fertilised, day 2 transfer with 4 cell grade 3 embryo, BFN
3. Lister (july 201 - Same protocol as before (Long day 21 OCP) but with stronger trigger of Ganasi 2000
5 follicles, 3 eggs, 2 mature, ICSI, 1 fertilised, day 3 transfer with 12 cell embryo


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Navy blue your symptoms sound good fx you get a positive in the next few days x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Good to see you on here, Navyblue.

Test when you're ready; if family is around it may not be the best time.  You're presumably on progesterone, so nothing is going to change in the next day or so.  Besides, it's always possible to have a late implanter, so I'm always in favour of testing later rather than sooner.

Family can be mega-insensitive without meaning to.  Last year in Greece my cousin was asking me when I was going to have children. I just burst into tears.  She said she was sorry, and I replied, "Not half as sorry as I am".  I don't think people mean to be insensitive, they just don't have a clue.  

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to symptom-spot. As you know, progesterone mimics a lot of the symptoms of early pregnancy, so it's a futile exercise.  Instead, do what you need to do to survive the weekend, and come and have a rant on here if it all gets too much.

Very best of luck and baby dust for whenever you decide to test.

xxx


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you treezuk and Mochashosh for your kind messages. This forum is a lifesaver for those moments when you need vent.

I didn't realise how hard it would be staying with family. I thought I'd relax at my parents house for 2ww as OH is busy (long story), but I don't have control over who visits and as it's the summer holidays there are a lot of visitors with children who expect you to babysit etc. It was not the best idea but OH staying with his family and that would be even more stressful. Maybe I should've stayed home alone with you ladies for company?! I'm rewatching all of Friends from season 1!

Breathe


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’m bleeding started this morning - currently sat in a ward waiting to be seen by a gynae and they’ve done an hcg blood tests so gotta wait for that to come back - not holding my breath


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Sending you positive thoughts, Treez.  Be well and safe. xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks mocha x


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh no. Thinking of you treez xx

Having a stress this morning. Boobs no longer sore, cramps seem stronger and frer no darker than 2 days ago. It’s all over already isn’t it?


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

treezuk - my thoughts are with you xx

Mooface - my boobs are no longer swollen and sore and I feel like nothing is happening. I just went for a walk as I was getting stressed. It's not necessarily over. Its awful going through all of this - be strong and hopeful. I need to do the same xx


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks navy. How far along are you?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Update : They think all is okay cervix closed , my HCG number is now 10,858 which they said is really high for 5w2d, said progesterone was a little low so the clinic have told me to take the progesterone injection they gave me tonight , and told me if I want to get a scan then I can but she’s happy if I want to wait but think might book one for piece of mind now anyways when I get home from holiday now. 

The clinic also said that it could be twins given how high my number is which could also account for the bleeding as well so at this stage they are happy all is okay. 

❤❤❤🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 ❤❤❤


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh my, what a day Treez!! Panic and now a possibility of twins   Never a dull moment is there!

Welcome Navyblue and good luck for when you do decide to test.  I can understand your reluctance to.  I test on Monday and although I'm desperate to know, there is part of me that would like to stay in pupo ignorance rather than find out it hasn't worked. 

I'm 9dp5dt and apart from going slightly loopy, I'm all good!  No more cramping and apart from feeling a bit bloated nothing to report. 

I think I am more anxious about the result this time than earlier in the year, but it's my reaction to the test that I am worried about.  I hit rock bottom six weeks after the miscarriage and I've struggled since.  I'm normally very positive so it's been a shock to myself to feel so low.  This cycle has given me a bit of hope and purpose and I'm worried I'll go backwards if it's a negative result.  But, just like everyone else, I've just got to deal with it .... I'll get my 'big girl' pants out for Monday and try to be brave! 

I hope everyone else is doing OK. 

x


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

Polly - i'm a bit confused by the 9dp5dt bit - sorry! Does it mean 9 days post 5 day transfer? So that would be 14 days since EC? 

Mooface - I had EC 27/7 and 3 day transfer on 30/7. They say you can test 2 weeks after EC which was friday for me but I'm waiting til Monday. I'm really nervous.


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Navyblue 

Yes, I am 9 days past my transfer.  It was a frozen transfer, but it would be about 14 days if I'd had a collection this time. 

x


----------



## Mooface (Oct 31, 2016)

I had transfer the same day as to navy but a 5 fat embryo (donor eggs here). First test and first positive was last Sunday. Everything crossed for yuh xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you polly yes it’s been quite the day from one extreme to the other tbh the bleeding has stopped now which is good thankfully x

Try not to feel like that about feeling down it’s perfectly natural to feel that low at times there is only so much we can take before it gets to us don’t beat yourself up about that x


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

So happy to hear things have turned out well for you, Treez. Do something nice for yourself; you've really earned it.

Rooting for you, Polly.  You can totally do this.

xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks mocha I plan to just chill relax and make hubby do everything now just for a few days to relax


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations treez!!! I do hope you do have twins! How do u feel about that possibility? Good luck and enjoy the relaxation xx

Hi polly I am also testing Monday and also kinda don’t want to. The progesterone can effect your mood so try not to worry too much about it as you will feel more yourself once you finish them. I know what you mean as on the last results bfn I got sent home from work as I was so upset. It’s hard to just pick up and carry on. So it’s very important to allow yourself time to feel it and grieve. I have  my fingers crossed for you huni. Good luck xx

Good luck navy for tomorrow too. Hopefully we all get our bfp’s xx

Hi to any one I have missed and I hope you are all doing well x

AFM like I have mentioned tomorrow is otd! I am so scared and don’t really wanna know anymore. I have spent most of today an emotional wreck crying. I don’t even know why I was crying it kinda just started out of nowhere and from that point any little thing set me off. I’m still cramping on my right hand side on and off but I know that could all be down to pessaries so not hold any stock to those. Hence why I’m convinced this hasn’t worked out again. I would love to be wrong and if proven right I will still be devastated. I just think it will hurt much more this time round as my body actually did it by itself and if it fails then I will feel like it’s never going to happen. Silly I know as it’s only the second go of ivf but It 6 years of trying.

Sorry I’m just scared and trying my best to protect my heart. I will let you know how tomorrow goes xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Tammy that’s understandavle I think we all feel like that but you have to know one way or the other either way you’ve had time to process the possibility of a bfn so either way I think your just be relieved to know. 

Twins would be fantastic after all the money we’ve spent out and all the heartache we’ve been through that would be the best ending , however I will be happy with whatever we’re blesed with


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies good luck for all ladies testing today, I tested early on Saturday and got a faint line, and tested today and it’s a defo BFP , fingers crossed for everyone, one symptom I have definitely noticed is really weird dreams that you totally remember.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats ianaleena xxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

Can I join you? I had a frozen 5 day blast transferred yesterday. OTD 23rd August. This is my third 2ww this year and they certainly don’t get any easier! I had a natural FET so no pessaries which is amazing and at least they won’t mask any potential pregnancy symptoms! xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Fabulous news Molly , congrats on being PUPO fx for you for 23rd 🤞🏻


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck Molly my third time was my first bfp , and I just got my second bfp on my fourth try a little brother or sister for my two year old , or even twins as I had two top grade embies put back


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning ladies., so I am 9dp5ft and have a solid 2 line BFP! Could not be more excited! I wanted to put a picture on but have no idea how to. Now I am going to end up being a constant tester! Lol

Molly-welcome to the board and good luck 

Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats hope you can use photobucket and use the URL or IMG link to post that should work x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Loving all these BFPs - congratulations!! xx


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congratulations hope I don’t find out until 1:30
Xx


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello Ladies. 

Hope - congratulations, brilliant news  

Ianaleena - congratulations to you too  

Molly - welcome and good luck  

AFM - OTD is today!  The test the clinic gave showed something, but neither of us were prepared to accept it, it was just not strong enough.  OH was dispatched to Sainsbury's and the Clearblue was a definite positive.  We've been here before so I know to take things a day at the time, but we're still in the game and that's all I can hope for  

Thank you all for recent comments, as always they certainly helped! 

xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Tammy & congrats polly xxx


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

Polly - YAY!  So happy for you.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

Congrats to the ladies with BFP - great news.

Sorry to be the party pooper but I got a BFN this morning. Absolutely gutted though I had a feeling to was going to be bad news. Last week I was convinced I was pregnant as I had sore dark nipples, toothache, constant peeing and was having vivid dreams but somewhere along the way around Thursday all my symptoms went away and I started feeling really negative like I knew it was over.

I know what happens after embryo transfer is a lottery and after my last BFN i was told by my consultant at Lister that it was probably due to my eggs. I asked the question - how do they know if it's the embryo quality or the uterus? I was told that at my age of 43 they assume it is the eggs. I enquired about immunology testing as at my age I don't have much time or eggs so would rather make sure I've covered all bases but was told they don't investigate implantation issues until you've had two failed transfers. I said I wanted to do everything I could as why wouldn't you when you're spending so much money anyway and putting your body though IVF but was told it wasn't necessary. I feel annoyed at myself for not following this up and having the tests done anyway for peace of mind and now I feel what if it was my uterus as I had a perfect embryo? I know i need to stop these thoughts as it is done and I can't go back.

While I was attending appointments at the Lister i came across a chinese medicine/acupuncture place in Kensington and the lady there told me I shouldn't be doing IVF as my uterus was not ready to keep a baby. I was already half way through stims so carried on. She was right.


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

It's 2 weeks today since my day 3 transfer so day 17? Is it worth testing again in a couple of days or is it all over by this stage?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay that’s why I was so confused haha what a one to have a typo haha I’m so sorry it was bfn I gu as testing would either show up something or not if there is anything to see I’m not sure what to suggest tbh x


----------



## tammy2611 (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m out once again. It doesn’t matter how much you prepare for that bfn it’s stoll devastating and hurts like hell. 

Time to start again


----------



## Polly33 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm sorry Navyblue and Tammy  

Look after yourself xx


----------



## Scwatts (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi All,

So I had a 5 day FET on the 7th and OTD is the 18th. This is my first cycle and finding this 2WW so hard 😬


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Happy to join now pupo, had transfer today. OTD 26/8/18.x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck to you both  my birthday is the 18th hopefully that’s a good luck for you)


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks treezuk, what stage are u at? Sc watts good luck for 18th- not long now. When is implantation supposed to occur? Thinking it's like a day or so after transfer. Just got the Brazil nuts and a fresh pineapple. Looking forward to sharing the journey with others. I haven't told any friends ATM and mite not do until after testing xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi sunshine - I had a 5 day transfer (2 embroyos) on 24th July and got a bfp on 2nd August I’m now 5w4d pregnant (possibility with twins not sure yet) high hcg number hence the  Excited and nervous for my scan which will be next week unless I have any more bleeding before that hopefully I won’t though 🤞🏻


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Tammy and navy blue so sorry at your news,
Polly big congratulations on BFP.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry I missed your news Tammy big hugs never give up and keep trying xxx


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

I tested 2 weeks after my transfer which was a d3t. Is it worth testing again or getting a blood test? Just wondering when i stop my progesterone? Last time i called the clinic after my BFN and they advised not to do anymore tests and to stop progesterone straight away so AF can start. But when do you know it's definitely all over as i hear about ladies getting BFN then BFP. But i didn't test early so very unlikely for me. A friend has said not to stop progesterone yet as there's still a chance and if i stop i will lose anything i have. Its os confusing


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

My clinic always makes you do a hcg blood test for this reason so there is no doubt by the time they say to test they would expect to see a risen hcg if they haven’t then it’s negative and you stop meds x


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, I've only joined this forum today so hope nobody minds me jumping in.

I'm currently 9dp5dt on my first cycle (ICSI). My clinic advised me not to test until 14 days after Embryo Transfer, which is the 19th (Sunday). I've been spotting red blood since the day after Embryo Transfer, which started as a tiny amount when wiping and has gradually increased slightly to the point where there is some blood in my underwear (sorry if this is TMI) and every time I wipe. It's nowhere near enough to be a period, but this has been ongoing now continually for the past 8 days and today (exactly two weeks since egg collection) it's slightly heavier although still nowhere near enough to be a period. I'm taking cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) twice a day (rectally) and have been taking these since the day of Egg Collection, so I don't think it's these causing the bleeding because it didn't start until the day after Embryo Transfer (so 5 days after I started using them). Has anybody experienced anything similar? I'm almost certain it's going to be a BFN and I'm determined not to test early, but it's starting to stress me out a lot. 

Sorry for such a long post. Hoping all you other ladies out there on the 2ww are coping well.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Emmy wemmy - It could be implantation bleeding I’m sure the fact something’s being implanted in your womb would be enough to spot and if your extra sensitive it could continue on what has your clinic said


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Many congrats on your BFP treezuk. How exciting  

My clinic advised me on the day of Embryo Transfer that bleeding 'is not necessarily bad news' and that if I experience any bleeding I should just carry on as normal during the 2ww because it's too early to know the cause or perform a vaginal scan. They said implantation bleeding can happen but they said this is usually about a week after embryo transfer, but mine started the following day and hasn't gone away    Apart from the bleeding I feel 100% normal. I keep thinking it's like my period is trying to happen but the progesterone is stopping it.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmm I have never heard of it before if im honest but that doesn’t mean ita a bad thing I would go have the test when you have to have it and see what happens but make sure if you do another cycle if it hasn’t worked that you address this as it could be the different between it working and not. 

Thank you Hun and good luck everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Emmy Wemmy, I just wanted to let you know that it definitely isn’t necessarily a bad thing.
I had proper bleeding for 3 days from 4dp5dt. Like I am talking bright red. I rang my clinic and they said the same that they can’t really do anything until the proper tests and it’s too early to know.
I was really worried thinking I was out and it had all failed...
Two days ago at 9dp5dt I got a very clear positive... tested again this morning 11dp5dt and it’s another very clear positive. I think I am pregnant! But honestly I never expected it after the bleeding. Everything you look at talks about implantation being very little and brownish but it wasn’t for me. All of our bodies are different, just try not to symptom spot too much.
Xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Fingeres crossed for u emmy wemmy.

HUGE congratulations Treezuk and Hope18.

Any one know what day implantation is roughly on a day 3 transfer?


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Day 4-7 I was told , I had a three day transfer and on day 5 I felt strange feelings in my tummy and had palpitations on and off for most of that day and wondered if it was implantation.

Test day today and a nice BFP still, and I have my scan on the 4th sep😀


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ianaleena

Aw, congratulations!  Yes been getting funny feelings today too (2 days post transfer).

I notice my daughter and ur son have the same birthday 23 Dec xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks sunshine x

I think they say that implantation happens around 2/3 days after your transfer whatever day your transferring but I could be wrong


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Hope2018, and huge congrats on your BFP  

Thanks Sunshine74, I've read lots of different things about when implantation happens, my clinic said it's around 1 week after transfer.

Well I'm still spotting, but last night I did a POAS and got a BFP, and same again this afternoon! My official testing date is Sunday 19th so hopefully it's a true positive and not any of the drugs left in my system. I'm concerned about the spotting, I had a right wobble this afternoon, trying to stay positive though, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I don't have a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Emmy I got my bfp on Saturday and today was test day and a strong bfp, it should’nt be any drugs left Emmy, just stay positive and enjoy, I know it’s hard to say.


----------



## Emmy Wemmy (Aug 13, 2018)

Congrats Ianaleena, I'm trying to stay positive, so hard though isn't it! I'll be so happy if this spotting stops.


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed it will emmy


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Fingers crossed Emmy Wemmy, my letter from clinic says bleeding can happen xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Planned a night out ages ago now for this Friday so have asked friends to go for meal and they have agreed but now. Originally we were all going to drink but just one friend is now as the other is trying to conceive.  I'm a terrible liar and dont know what to say as I know I will be asked. Any ideas? Really dont want to tell anyone as no one knows about the FET, dont want to tempt fate which im sure you will understand Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Anti biotics you can’t drink on is always a good one I usually start dropping hints I ain’t feeling well before hand and then msg like I feel like crap and Dr’s given me strong anti biotics for a water infection or something and their ones you can’t drink on lol


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Will probably say im ill and not go though would really like to go for meal. Will decide on day. Feeling really lucky to be pupo nontheless xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You can be I’ll and still go hence water infection rather than flu lol


----------



## mattysmrs (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunshine I always say I have plans or have to be up early the next day so can't drink as I have to drive the next day. Could you have someone to drop at the airport maybe?? I feel antibiotics can raise more questions. Certainly when I used that excuse in the past it did.


----------



## Scwatts (Aug 10, 2018)

So I have awful patience and tested early and got a BFP (OTD is Saturday). Very excited but remaining very cautious 😀

Pretty much since the day after transfer I have been getting a stabbing pain on my lower right side. I initially just put it down to possibly implantation but would it still be that now?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Great news scwatts x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations scwatts, I had that stabbing pain for a couple days then it went,but still get the odd one, I had cramps more than anything,but was told it’s normal where the womb is stretching and all the extra blood flow going through too.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I had the side pain and cramps to


----------



## Scwatts (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you 😀 the cramps are concerning me a little but just trying to stay relaxed and positive.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Morning ladies,

How is everyone getting along?  Finding the 2ww is going slow. On day 6 now of 2ww, thinking are all these symptoms due to estrogen and progesterone I'm taking. Is everyone else taking both? Last IVF I had back in 2014, it was just the latter.  Anyway Googled it and it said both can help.

Sc Watts, how r Ur pains? Hope Ur ok.

Xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it’s natural to feel off with the progesterone and Estrogen I know I did


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I can’t wait to stop these progesterone pessaries. Sick of having a funny tummy and feel like I haven’t been able to go to the toilet properly for ages. Sorry for TMi.

I am now 14dp5dt and had 4 very strong positives since 9dp5dt. I think this is actually it! Eeeeek! Can’t wait for te blood test on Tuesday now!

Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

That’s great news hope


----------



## Scwatts (Aug 10, 2018)

So today was actual OTD and a much stronger BFP than during the week 😀. Now just to wait to find out when my scan will be and hopefully find out everything is all good.

Sunshine74 the cramps seem to have eased off a bit since yesterday. I also had a very small amount of brown when wiped last night ( sorry for way TMI) so hoping it’s all started to settle down now. Hope everything is going well for you?


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Great news Schwatts x


----------



## Navyblue (Jun 8, 2018)

I tested again Thursday which was 17 days after 3dt and it was negative. Stopped progesterone and AF arrived last night. A friend of mine said not to rely on a home tests and to go for a blood test but my local GP said no this time. Last time I got BFN 2 weeks after my transfer, called Lister and the nurse said to stop progesterone and no need for a blood test. Well I went for a blood test anyway and waited for result before stopping the pessaries. Surely you don't give up without digging your heels in?! This time like i sad the GP said no, I didn't actually call Lister as the response last time was so unsympathetic. Now I'm thinking maybe I should've stuck with the pessaries a bit longer just in case? It's so hard doing all this stuff and then being left to do a home pregnancy test. It's a very cruel way to end things. I know i felt better last time getting a blood test and being told the result as it feels official. Something not right about peeing on a stick in your bathroom to know the result. Ok rant over but what I'm trying to say is how do you know when to stop - how long do you hope? I made the call on Thursday and OH says it was too soon but he's away and I couldn't carry on with those pessaries when i felt like my body was trying to have a period.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think that you have to look at it this way when you are hitting several weeks after a transfer and still getting a negative realistically implantation happens between day 6-10 after ovulation aomepeople just maybe a day or so later so if your still eating negative 3 weeks after your transfer then it’s unlikly you’d be pregnant and even if you was if it wasn’t showing it wouldn’t be working out anyways so I think that you have say to your self no more than 3 weeks after transfer before you admit defeat x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

So sorry navy blue. Sending some hugs ur way.  What a mean gp u have! Its so cruel ur right after uv gone thru fertility issues. Hope things work out for u xxx

Great news S c Watts and Hope. Congratulations!

Treezuk, thanks for the reply. How are you getting on? 

Anyone know how I change my username on here? Want to change it to what it was last time when I got bfp.

Xxx

Bought some tests today. Might test in the morning (only a week early!!).  I have all the symptoms, just hope its not just the meds causing them. Have nausea, headaches, back pain, dry mouth, tiredness ...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You prob have to go into the settings 

I’m doing okay worrying a bit as my symptoms seemed to have gone I still have some x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Navyblue I’m so sorry it’s such a tough time. My clinic simply has you do a HPT on day 11. I’ve just trusted the test has been negative as hard as it is. 

Sunshine - you’ve just encouraged me to buy some tests 🙈 hoping they arrive when my husband is out! I’m 7dp5dt and 4 days from my test date. Think I’ll probably cave and test when they arrive!

I do feel like I have symptoms but they may be in my head! I do at least know they aren’t from any medication as I’m on absolutely nothing. I’m feeling a little queasy, feel a little achy in general, my lower back has been hurting and my boobs are starting to feel tingly/achy although not sore yet! I don’t really get any symptoms pre-period so I’m hoping there’s more to them! 

Hope everyone is doing ok! xx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi all, 

Mine if I join in? 3dp5dt...this is frozen cycle after successful fresh IVF cycle in 2014.

Sunshine74, nice to see you here...I am also on oestrogen/progesterone combination. I bought some internet cheapies which will arrive wed/thurs. 

Sorry to hear you having a tough time Navyblue. 

Congrats to scwatts and hope.. exciting times ahead.

Good luck to everyone else waiting

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Molly, didn't see your post until now. So hard resisting testing...good luck

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Molly good luck sounds positive  good luck for the coming weeks gummybear xxx


----------



## marisse (Aug 24, 2013)

So I am 6dp5dt. I used fresh donor egg, and one blasto was transferred.
And an hour ago I tested BFN. Nothing to see at all.
I read on Google it's still early but 11 dpo isn't that early?
I'm afraid I'm out. Will keep taking my meds, as there is still a tiny bit of hope.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Matisse try not to worry to much I never got a bfp with my son till 12dpo and that was feint , I would wait till you’ve been told to before you give up hope have you been asked to do a blood test


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Marisse that’s still so early - don’t give up hope just yet!

AFM - in my rush to order tests before midnight last night for next day delivery I ordered the wrong one! Got rapid results instead of the early testing! Only realised when I was using it - what an idiot! Feel like someone above is really trying to stop me testing! Anyway I’ve placed another order for the right ones to be delivered tomorrow so I guess I’m forced to wait another day! xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies, good to c it nice and busy on here. 

Nice to c people off fet thread.

Marisse are u panicking? I think there's still a good chance at such an early stage? Tested this morning 6days past 3 dt and got negative, I was quite shocked as been avin loadsa symptoms but not supposed to test for another week anyway.

Molly, ooh that's fab if on no drugs anyway, very positive sign if getting symptoms. My clinic do natural cycles too, r u in North west? If not successful this time I might go for 1 more natural. Hope I'm not losing the positivity, kinda wish didn't test early now. Let us know how u get on tomorrow. Did u AV a 5dt or 3? 

Xxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sunshine that’s really early to test so don’t lose heart! I know how you feel about regretting testing when it’s negative! I had a 5 day transfer - part of me thinks I shouldn’t test tomorrow as I would be gutted if it was negative but prepares me for test day! I just keep wondering if my symptoms are all in my head - i know the queasiness could definitely be nerves. Yes I am at Liverpool women’s hospital - what about you? 

xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Molly, ah, my friend had IVF there. I'm at Manchester.  Thanks, I haven't, I know it's way too early. I read that u can possibly get a reading 4 days b4 Ur period wud b due so that would b around 20/21 aug. Think I will wait until at least 21/22 b4 doing it again. R u on for tomorrow then? Fingers crossed. 

I guess cud b with nerves feeling queasy but  hopefully not that. I will add the memory thing to my list Treezuk, just left my front door keys in door n went out. Luckily still there Wen I got back and luckily I was only away short time.

Gummybear how are u? Any symptoms? R u testing when Ur tests arrive in post? I've also ordered some of them cheap ones so I can c if the line gets darker each day, that's if I do get a bfp on the proper testing date.

Xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies, as this is a treatment section please save all pregnancy and symptoms chat for the baby dust section, as not everybody will be lucky this cycle and many are still to test.

Thanks for your understanding 

Sharry


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Marisse try again tomorrow,I got my bfp on 9dp 3dt .
Molly 87, I tried both rapid and early from same pee pot and got the same results,so I didn’t see any difference in them other than the price. So I would go ahead and use the one you have.


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Lanaleena at what stage did you test with both? My understanding is that the rapid one is far less sensitive than the early response one. Well I’m going with that mentality anyway as the rapid one was negative - I didn’t dip it for as long as I should but I still got the control line so I presume it worked. xx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I tested in the morning at 9dp 3dt so 12 days past op they were a 6day early first response and a normal first response and I took the early one first and a line came straight up, so I thought I’d use same wee and do the rapid response test and it came up with the same faint line. And ever other day it got darker and darker.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Shall have to check which tests I bought, they are the early ones I think (that are in the post atm).

Thanks Treezuk - I managed to change my profile name (from Sunshine74).

Let us know how you get on in morning Molly.  Am going to wait at least a couple of days now b4 testing again.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Glad you figured it out x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Treezuk, when is ur scan? Hope alls going well. X


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Luck2018, I am going to resist testing but I know I will as soon as I got them. Not sure how i will feel if negative though. Like you I might consider unmedicated cycle next time. Only got one frozen left tho 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Gummybear, fingers crossed we don't need to do another and this time we get bfps xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Having my first slightly down day today and panicking about it not working. I’ve been so confident until now. Tests are due at some point today but could be later on. Not sure if it’s a good idea now as if it’s negative I’ll be so down given I’m 8dp5dt! xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Just checked my order history and I did order the correct tests they just delivered the wrong ones!! How annoying! I just hope it doesn’t happen again today. xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Good luck Molly fx


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Try to wait. It is still very early, and if it is not first morning urine the concentration will be even lower.


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello all  Just to say I am now also in the dreaded 2WW! I had EC last Wednesday but only 2 fertilised out of 9 so they decided to do a 2 day transfer on Friday. Test day is the 30th   Good luck to you all!


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all, I had a double embryo transfer on Saturday, I now feel like I have flu, can’t get out of bed! What the heck? I imagine it’s a coincidence but it’s probably not the healthiest situation to be in! 
Hope you are all doing great 👍🏼


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Molly
Have u held off or tested? Fingers crossed for u as know u say u cant resist. Think its catching as i tested again today with thd cheap ones and was negative. If negative tomorrow i will be gutted as i reckon it shud show up by 9 days past 3 dt (tomorrow).  Didnt use first urinr of the day tho as they hadnt arrived then.

Lightening bolt and louise, hi and welcome.  Hope ur better soon louise. 

Hope everyone else ok x


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Molly and Sunshine74, hope it is a lucky day for you today. 

Hi to lightningbolt and Louise. Welcome to the 2ww club

I feel very down today...I really don't think I will get a positive test. I haven't felt any twinges or feel differently. Last time with successful IVF I had implantation bleed on day 4....I know it's way too early to test but I need to prepare myself..

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

They’ve sent the wrong ones again! Can’t believe it! Someone is definitely telling me to wait until my test date! xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Gummybear, sending u hugs. Maybe each time is different? Must b day for it, felt like I was b4 but not sure now especially after making mistake of testing early again!! Also usually mega tired which I have been until today x 

Omg! Can't believe they've done that again Molly. I'd advise waiting after my experience at least u know for sure then xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I know, I just need to chill out it’s only 3 more days, I’ve come this far! xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Molly have you contacted them and got them to rectify this , next day delivery free of charge I’d be going nuts by now


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah I was pretty annoyed and I’ll send it back. We don’t pay for delivery as we have amazon prime. 

Anyway because I had an overwhelming urge to test I went and bought some and got a BFN. I’m gutted, I really did believe it had worked this time! Can’t see any huge turnaround in 3 days. xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Molly did you do it with FMU ? I’m guessing you didn’t do count yourself out till you’ve done it with first morning pee x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well I peed in a cup and left it until I could test so it was the FMU. xx

Just read that it dissipates from the urine as when it’s left the body.  Maybe I should test again tomorrow with the FMU before I completely rule it out. xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I’ve done that before and it’s been accurate in the sense I wasn’t but it’s better to be safe than sorry and try again when is your official test day ?


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Test date is thurs. xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Best of luck Molly. Hopefully it makes a difference and if not the extra days to Thursday. My test date isn't until Sunday x


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

You still have time Molly everything crossed xxz


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Ive been told you don’t always get an implantation bleed so don’t worry too much - of my last 3 transfers I had no bleeds but 2 were pregnancies (miscarriages but still) - it’s definitely not a sign don’t worry!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I never had one with my son but this time I had a little bleed for a few hours that stopped and nothing since so they said maybe it was an implantation bleed.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, feeling very nervous. Now had 5 bfp’s So I definitely believe it but I have my blood test tomorrow to confirm officially and I am soooo nervous! Surely nothing can change from my BFP test this morning until my bloods tomorrow?
Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think your safe  hehe


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds good Hope - fingers crossed ! 👍🏼


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Good luck Hope x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck hope x


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, I am just waiting for the result eeeek xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Any news hope? 

I still have my flu bug can someone tell me it doesn’t have any effect?!? 

Paranoid! 

Only 3 days past transfer time is going so sloooowwww 😫🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

So.... I am officially pregnant! Arghhhhhh never thought I would see this day! Beta was 4717 which the nurse said was brilliant! Woohoooo!
Good luck to everyone still waiting to test- you can do it!
Xxx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Good luck Hope!

Louise, Waiting is so so hard. Hope your flu gets better soon. 

Luck2018, are you testing again or waiting until test date? 

Hope..many congrats. 



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Congrats congrats fab news!! 💃


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Huge congratulations Hope. 

Louise, not sure about ur question. Could u ask ur clinic?

Gummybear, how r u? When is ur test day? Hope ur ok
I did test again today n was negative. I wish ida wsited like I did last time. I was thinking it shud show up by today although my transfer was late afternoon on 13th so possibly a chance, not sure!

Molly hope ur ok? 

Xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats hope great number  

Louise I’m not to sure I would check with clinic x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Big congrats hope so happy for you, Louise on my last pregnancy I was really ill just when I got my bfp with a temp for about 2 weeks,and all was fine just drank loads of water and tried to rest,then I was fine the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got back from my scan everything was perfect ITS TWINS ❤❤

Both measuring exactly on time and both has beautiful HB’s eeeek 😃 so happy z

I won’t be updating in here anymore out of respect for everyone still cycling or waiting to test etc but please do keep on trying you will get there. 

Xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

So happy for u treezuk. Massive congratulations. Thanks for all Ur help and good luck xxx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Twins! Lovely news treezuk. Many congrats.






Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all so much we are over the moo and a tad petrified hehe


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Can I ask for opinions please? 

At what point do you or should you expect symptoms of any kind? 

My transfer was Saturday and so far (apart from my lurgy) I’ve got no symptoms at all, no cramps sore boobs etc? With my previous transfers I was sure by this point that I was getting my period as I had cramps - and two of those transfers did result in pregnancies albeit unsuccessful ones. 

I read somewhere a double embryo transfer can present symptoms more quickly if both embryos implant - is this nonsense? 

Thanks all hope you’re doing good!! 😃😬


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I had symptoms around day 5 and I had two put back, feels like I’m eating for three, but I’ll find out on the 4th


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Personally I felt nothing but cramps before I knew I was pregnant it was on the right side constantly but I have a cyst on my right ovary so it was kinda easy for me to dismiss it as that , I didn’t feel anything really at all till after I found out and then everything kicked in pretty quick first but happened much quicker than it did with my son , it’s also really easy to assume the meds progesterone etc are causing the way your feeling x


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

The only thing that’s difference is that I really want chocolate but it’s not like it can be a craving it must be stress!!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

It could be a change in hormones similar to when some ppp crave sugar before a period if that’s not usual for you that may be a good sign , I am not a huge chocolate fan but since I’ve been pregnant I keep fancying chocolate however I have to watch my blood sugars as I have hypoglycaemia so I’m only have a few squares here and there x


----------



## marisse (Aug 24, 2013)

10dp5dt and BFN. It's safe to say I'm out. I am stopping the meds.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Marisse x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Marisse I’m so sorry I got a bfn today as well. It’s so tough. xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry molly x


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Matisse and Molly87, so sorry about your news. How are you coping with it?

I'm 7dp5dt...no signs of anything going on apart from tiredness. I woke up very early this morning and had a think about things. I accepted it is going to be a negative result. Ok about it now, dont know how I will feel next week. I know I got few more days to go to test date but it's unlikely going to change.



Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Gummybear when did you last test?

Matisse and Molly so sorry to hear your news, all the best .


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

I tested today first thing in morning and straight after work. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

So sorry both, been there it’s horrible. Xx

Gummybear i’d day it’s not over til it’s over, test again to be sure. Have you had any period signs? 
It’s so rubbish that most symptoms could be either pregnancy or period for goodness sake! I’ve had some period type cramps start this afternoon! 🙄


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Gummybear I tested 9dp 3dt and got the faintest line possible, waited two more days and it was a little darker, 16dpt is when I got a very dark line so there is still a chance it’s still early yet don’t give up, and if your tired then it’s a good sign as I was and even more so now.test on Saturday morning love


----------



## marisse (Aug 24, 2013)

Molly87 said:


> Marisse I'm so sorry I got a bfn today as well. It's so tough. xxx


So sorry for you too.
Clinic tells me to keep taking meds and have a blood test on the 29th. Which would be 16dp5dt or 21dpo.
Don't see any point in that!


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it’s because they need proper conformation you weren’t pregnant when they told you to stop meds it is frustrating though x


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear the latest negative results  Its such an emotional journey. However, congratulations to the people who have got their BFPs, great news. I still have nearly a week until i test and its driving me insane!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

I know what you mean lightening bolt - seems to drag on forever.

Had terrible back ache last night (and today) and this morning thought I'd started my period but was only a very small amount of pink blood.  This afternoon v small amount of brown blood.  Surely implantation bleed couldn't be so late on?  I had 3 day transfer on Mon 13 Aug.  Probably just me being hopeful and its taking longer to start properly because of the meds.

Merisse - gosh, I didn't think they would ask you to do that.  What are you going to do?  If you haven't had a period maybe there's a chance?

xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

They classed my bleed at 5w2d as an implantation bleed not sure how much I believe that tbh at that point but no other explanation for it other than because it was 2 - so you never know x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Lucky your doing well 11dpt and not testing, I couldn’t wait and tested at 9dp 3dt


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Ianaleena, oh I did mon tue wed and then stopped as kept getting negatives. Thinking the tests might b duds as I bought on EBay and when I checked the reviews last night there were lots of women saying the test said negative when they were pregnant.  I was that convinced I wasnt that I carried a fairly heavy shopping basket- hoping I haven't caused any damage if I am pregnant. 


Treezuk, that sounds strange at 5 weeks, lol.  How are u feeling? Bet ur still in shock its twins xxx


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Luck let’s hope you haven’t done any damage, and fingers crossed for test date on Sunday.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't worry too much about heavy stuff, especially not if it is stuff you do "in normal life". Can't see how it can be of influence in first trimester. You can not " sneeze" out embie either ;-). We went on holiday and i carried our toddler ((10-11 kg) in a backpack thing with food and drink for the whole day on mountain walks (probably nealy 20 kg in total). Hcg after holiday was much higher than same time last pregnancy...


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Luck - I thought the same but maybe Cos it was two they were borrowing in I dunno 🤷‍♀️ haha , thank you yes it was a shock but it’s sinking in now


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Just to let u know, I started my period this morning. Just having a good cry. Good not to b in limbo as was driving me mad as sure it is lots of u in 2ww. 

Defo want to give it another go as soon as I can as I am 44 so will defo b 45 when I give birth, if I ever get bfp on next go. I said 1 go but now I feel I have to go again (I've 3 frozen embies left).  Can't get in touch with clinic ATM to see if I can stop the meds. Hope so. Want to go for natural cycle next time as I do have regular cycles.

It's been lovely chatting with u all and very best of luck to Gummybear and everyone else testing soon. Also to everyone else wherever u r on Ur journeys. 

Xxx


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Luck2018- I hope it is good news. Very much sounds like implantation

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry luck2018- I hope the best for you. Thinking of going for natural cycle too ... Probably see you again on here xx

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi gummybear, think we must have bin typing at same time. I'm afraid not but got everything crossed for u and will check on here to c how u got on. Good to have such lovely support on here as no one else knows only daughter's dad and 1 friend. Xxx

Thanks gummybear. Hopefully we c each other on bfp thread in the future xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So sorry luck good luck for your next cycle x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank u Treezuk. Good luck with Ur pregnancy xx


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 22, 2017)

How long has everyone been waiting to do a test or are you all being good and waiting for OTD? Originally i was going to wait for 12dp EC as by the sounds of it most people know by then but now I'm wondering if i should live in denial a little longer??


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I tested 9dp 3dt and got bfp ,what are you now?


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me jumping in on the chat, I’m out in Cyprus at the moment, had egg collection last Thursday, 6 eggs, 3 fertilised. Got news today (day3) all are growing well, transfer day in 2 days, hopefully will still have 3 to be transferred back then my 2ww begins.

I’ve heard lots of conflicting blogs on when to test, is it 14 days post 5 day transfer? I see some have tested early and got a BFP but turned out to be chemical positive or something? I’d rather not get a positive then a few days later get a negative. Am I best off waiting longer than 14 days? I have no where locally to get blood tests done. Do local GP do bloods?

My first IVF so sorry if my questions sound stupid  

X


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Pink bow, It’s totally up to you as I said I tested 9dp 3dt 12dpo which I don’t think is that early, the dates they give you myself I think is way over the top as it’s way past a normal missed period point, but it’s what makes you feel better, but I just knew I was so I had to Test and I’m 6 weeks now 😀


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m 8 days past 5 day transfer and I have decided to test tomorrow, which may be a bad idea... 
It was a double transfer which might make a difference. 
I have cramp but feel really odd, tired and crap with watery mouth, so I just want to know if it’s my period coming! 😬


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I had bad cramps tired watery mouth then days later it went to dry mouth and I was really thirsty, sounds like good signs to me , I had two on board too just got to see if they both took


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh wow would you be excited for two?? 
I did a test this afternoon that was negative though I have peed a lot today! 😒


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I would love two, always been my dream. Try first thing in the morning.


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh wow fingers crossed for you then!!! 💙 

Will do though the symptoms I had have gone and I feel completely normal now 😒


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Pinkbow, I would stick to what the clinic tells you. Usually with a blastocyst day 5 transfer, it is 11/12 days to test. Longer for day 3 transfer usually 14 days. I really regret testing very early this time round. The 2ww was really hard especially as I kept seeing negative results every day.

LouiseRW hope tomorrow is your lucky day.

Update from me- I'm out- negative test. 10dp5dt. Looking back I felt really strong symptoms day 2 and 3. Sharp twinges and very sore boobs but the symptoms disappeared overnight. Then again it could have been my body adjusting to the progesterone pessaries. I also really hates taking the hrt tablets. So glad not to be on all the medications today. I dont know what I want to do next..need to think about it with a clear head.

Quick question does a period after a failed cycle come much heavier than normal?

Wishing everyone waiting to test good luck 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Perhaps you should do another test in a couple of days to be sure? 
My last cycle failed and my period was no heavier. Fingers crossed for you just in case x 

Ps think my symptoms might just be constipation 😳


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear that gummy bear x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

So sorry gummy


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Sorry Gummybear. It's awful getting bfn. Can't seem to locate a thread for us in-betweeners which I would argue for some people is a time when support cud b needed the most. It's so disappointing but thinking ahead the odds of success apparently are good with frozen ets.

If u like cud pm each other as am also hoping to find out more about a natural cycle so we cud let each other know if we find anything out. Been looking on hfea site but not seen anything so specific. Am so determined now that this is going to work and to give my daughter a sister or brother.  X


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Luck why don’t you try and start your own thread I’m not sure where it would go unless you can stick it in this section but just label it with people inbetween cycles or something worst that can happen is admins move it x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Luck I’m so sorry it was a bfn. It’s positive you have some frozen left though. I did a natural cycle which was so much easier on my body! I’ve got no frozen left now though so it’s back to square 1 with a fresh cycle. My AF still hasn’t arrived which is not helping get closure on the cycle! She’s about 6 days late now. Feel free to pm me if you do want to talk. xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

At 9days past transfer now got a weak-ish positive this morning. But last time I had that it got fainter and fainter and was a chemical pregnancy. Have had a lot of failed attempts so don’t want your get my hopes up too much. 
Sorry for the guys with negative results onwards & upwards - next time!! 🤞🏼


----------



## Gummybear83 (Jul 14, 2018)

LouiseRW I really hope it sticks 🤞🤞

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Louise I had a very faint line on 9dp 3dt and tested every other day and it got stronger and stronger congratulations


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Fx Louise x


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I tested this morning but feel like the line is fainter does this mean it’s gone?


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hiya all  

I take my pregnancy test on Sunday the 2nd so only 5 days away I am so excited & nervous all mixed emotions defiantly mostly excited though, Is anyone else doing one on the same day or close to?
Also some people get pregnancy symptoms already what could they be? I just feel the same as I usually do, so not sure if I'm getting any signs yet.

Wishing all you ladies good luck With your pregnancy test  
Fingers crossed August is our month  


Freddie x


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Summer, I test on 13th September so bit later than you.... good luck  

Louise, I’d test in another 2 days if I was you, probably a bit early.....


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone else feel completely normal with no symptoms? 😔


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Louise,
I feel normal with no symptoms as it's really early stages but as I'm reading other peoples comments I don't know if I should be feeling pregnancy symptons now? I know everyone is different but it's hard not to over think things. It is common for ladies to have have a spot of bleeding like 5 days after transfer but I haven't had no bleeding what so ever so I'm also over thinking that too. 

Freddie x


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't really have any symptoms (11dp2dt). i seem to get sore boobs every so often but definitely not all the time. However i think the symptoms are just caused by the extra progesteron anyway so I'm not sure how accurate it would be anyway??

Very tempted to test but only 2 days to go now! Think i might just wait.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Lightningbolt,  good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Lighningbolt. I got sore boobs now and then but that was while I was on the medication it's now gone, I woke up half way during last night with belly ache (felt like period pains) hoping it is not that. X

Wishing you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Mitzi77 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello All.

I am 9dp3dt and i have my blood test on Fri 31st, but now I have a dilemma.
I really wanted to hold out for the blood test and for the clinic to call, but now schedules have changed and DH and I will not be together during the day for the call.

So I am thinking we have 2 options
1- take a hpt with DH the morning of blood test to prepare us both, then would not be so bad to take the call alone
2 - have the blood test and ask the clinic not to call and we will call them together at the end of the day.  That would make for a very long day!! 

What would you do?


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

I’d do option 1, but I’m a nightmare for testing early, still you could get a line couldn’t you - fingers crossed for you!!! X


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

We don’t get bloods at our clinic, I find it more of a special moment together taking a test, not finding out from someone over the phone. 

I got my bfp on 9dp 3dt so fingers crossed you get your bfp too.


----------



## Mitzi77 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you LouiseRW and Lanaleena.

You are right much more personal to do at home.
I have until Friday morning and I am sure I will change my mind many times until then.

Thanks x


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Lanaleena, did you have a hcg blood test to confirm twins or single? My consultant told me not to home test, apparently they can detect levels as low as 5/20 which they wouldn’t consider a positive result but would show positive on a test.. My most local private clinic is over an hour away so going to see if my nurse will do bloods for me x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Pink bow, my clinic don’t do bloods, and pregnancy test are very accurate.


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Lanaleena, I agree they are accurate, my consultant said too accurate and she wouldn’t want me getting a positive when it’s actually a negative, I’ve heard you can buy pregnancy tests online that only detect 100 hcg or above, did you just use a standard clear blue? I’m going to do some googling I don’t think I could cope with a positive that then turns to a negative I’d rather know for sure straight away. 

Has anyone had any luck getting their gp to do bloods?


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

I used first response very good a positive is a positive


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Mitzi77, good luck for today, thinking of you and praying for BFP  

Summer1993, when are you testing? Must be soon? 

Lightningbolt, was your testing day yesterday? 

LouiseRW, how are you feeling now? I know you were worrying about having no symptoms buts it’s early days and most symptoms start about 5/6weeks pregnancy....

Fairydust to everyone   

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone, still catching up from my hols xx


----------



## Summer1993 (Nov 13, 2017)

Morning Pinkbow, I do my test Sunday so only 2 days away so excited but nervous too. The past 3 days I've been getting cramps (like period pains) and also spots which I usually get when I'm due but hopefully that pain is because it is attaching to my uterus etc I had pains just next to my hips too which my husband said he read online and that could be because of the hatching or something. The whole of this confuses me lol there is just so much to take in xx


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi all still testing positive, but after 2 early miscarriages in a row I’m not counting my chickens! 
Here’s a new one, 7th try (first with 2 embryos) and it must be the meds but I have bloated right out and look about 3 months pregnant 😭


----------



## LouiseRW (Aug 23, 2016)

Mitzi did you test today?


----------



## Pink bow (Jul 12, 2016)

Just a quick update, had loads of dull aching pains today on and off with quite a bit of cramping like period pains. The pains stretch from one ovary to the other and sometimes down from ovary to groin. Read up on it (as you do   ) and some say it’s nothing, some say too much ovaries stimulation and some say it’s the embryo implanting. Guess I’ll find out for sure in 10 days. Anyone had similar aches and pains on 3dp5dt? I’m keeping a day2day diary of my 2ww wait so I can compare experiences if I have to do this many times  

Interested on hearing others 2ww symptoms x


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

That’s great Louise congratulations. I’ve totally bloated out and I’ve just started to be sick which has never happened before, and I just eat and want to sleep,I feel so different this time.

Pink bow I had that around 5dp 3dt and got very hungry and thirsty , and one thing I noticed was while inserting the pessaries my shape inside changed it sort of bent around at top. And I got heart pulpertations for a couple of days.


----------

